# DELHI CAPITAL AREA | Metro, Tram, RRTS



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Keeping Women Safe on the Delhi Metro*

*Delhi metro liberates female commuters *

NEW DELHI, March 21, 2006 (AFP) - In a city where women are routinely groped on buses, and reports of abduction by taxi or autorickshaw drivers abound, the well-policed metro has proved liberating for female commuters in New Delhi. 

As many as 500,000 people now ride the gleaming metro, which has given women, in particular, greater independence. 

"If the metro wasn't there we wouldn't be going on this trip," said Anukriti Sinha, 17, who was headed with a friend from the city centre to a new mall in West Delhi after school let out. 

"An auto is not a safe thing but here there are many people," said Sinha. 

Sprawling New Delhi now spans almost 1,500 square kilometers, and even lifelong residents find themselves increasingly unfamiliar with the city. 

But over the last three years, the metro has gradually connected government offices and shops in the city's colonial-era center with Mughal Old Delhi and with newly established residential neighborhoods. 

Sinha, dressed in her uniform of a white shirt and pleated skirt, said the outing was the first time she had traveled so far from her East Delhi home without her parents. 

Jyotsna Saluja, a housewife, said that the metro's arrival meant she no longer had to wait for her husband to have a day off in order to visit her parents. 

"One can go on one's own, one doesn't have to depend on anyone," said long-haired Saluja, who has taken the metro on her own, but was accompanied on this visit by her in-laws. 

The new-found sense of security women report feeling on the metro is due in part to its strong police presence. 

All passengers must pass through metal detectors, manned by several policemen, to enter the stations. 

There are no "women-only" carriages, as there are in Egypt's Cairo metro, but police officers ride the cars, which are equipped with call boxes. 

Some female passengers also say a different "class" of passengers travels by metro. 

Bhavna Yadav, 25, said she believed the cost of the metro kept out the people who might be more likely to annoy women travellers. 

"The fare is more. That is a big factor," said the petite Yadav, who paid 16 rupees (36 US cents) to take a bus and then the metro to go shopping alone, while doing the entire journey by bus would have cost seven rupees. 

Until the metro's arrival, the dilapidated and overcrowded bus system was the city's only mode of public transport. 

But added to the constant worry of being felt up, erratic schedules and long travel times made the non-airconditioned and often windowless bus an excruciating option. 

That made people like civil servant B.K. Chaddha stay put after returning to her Northeast Delhi home in the afternoon. 

"I never used to leave Shahdara after three," said the middle-aged Chaddha, who lives near the city's oldest line, which started running in December 2002. 

Chaddha now takes the air-conditioned and spotless metro to worship at a Sikh temple in Old Delhi, a trip that takes under an hour instead of the almost two hours it used to. 

Although passengers getting on do push past those getting off, some -- pointing to the lack of groping, spitting or littering -- still say the metro has had a civilizing affect on Delhi residents, at least while they are on it. 

"People are less pushy compared to the bus. They are obeying the rules," said Prachi, a psychologist, traveling from East Delhi. Like many in India she goes by one name. 

"I think it is because people feel proud of the metro." 

While women have been the most obvious beneficiaries of the metro's speed and security, city travel has become safer for men too. 

"Road rage is another thing that the metro has really helped with," said Saikot Ghosh, a marketing professional who takes the metro every day. "I used to get so frustrated driving." 

Clashes provoked by road rage are increasing in this city of 1.4 million cars, where it can take 45 minutes to drive 10 kilometers at rush hour. 

In January, newspapers reported that a man shot a driver whose car scraped his, as well as a pedestrian who tried to intervene. 

The metro has also allowed commuters a touch of vanity. 

"The helmet ruined my hair, my clothes used to turn black," said Sunil Dutt, co-owner of a card shop in Old Delhi, who used to travel by motorcycle. 

"After the metro came I bought a white shirt. And I started to comb my hair."


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Delhi Metro*

I have not seen the Delhi Metro thread in a long long time. There are a lot of new pics. The Delhi Metro plans to cover 300km of the city and suburbs by 2015! Just recently metro was approved to go to very fast growing suburbs of Noida and Gurgaon. Already the metro goes to Dwarka Sub city and will be going to airport. Actually there will also be bullet train from airport being built. The Delhi metro is funded a lot by Japan Bank as are many of the other new metros that have begun construction in India. This is the first and only one to be partly completed so far. Delhi is fast growing and has a population of 9,817,439 in city and 12,791,458 in metro. Infrastucture needs to keep up. Monorail projects proposed will be constructed by malaysian firms starting this year. They will be feeders to the metro. Delhi is also getting a lot of Expressways. 


The DMRC is now planning a Central Secre t a r i at - Badarpur and Adarsh Nagar-R a j o u r i Garden line.

An interchange station will be provided near Shivaji Park. After this, the line will travel north to intersect Shahdara-Rithala Line 1 at Netaji Subhash Place station. Here again, commuters will have the option to hop on to the other elevated line. 










*The actual facts*
Delhi to have a Metro station every 500 meters by 2020

Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) chief E.Sreedharan said on Wednesday that his mission was to see the Delhi Metro d covering 400 kms of Delhi, with a Metro station within 500 meters of residence of each citizen by 2020.

Speaking at a CII-organised felicitation ceremony here, Sreedharan said the upgrading of Delhi's railway network, including the ring railway, and expanding the role of IRBT, and cleaning of the Yamuna are his other wishes for Delhi.

Delhi Chief Secretary S.Reghunathan said that to have a true Brand Delhi, a caring, compassionate and disciplined Delhi needed to be created.

Describing his Melbourne experience, Regunathan said that the single most important factor that made the Melbourne Games a success was the huge numbers of volunteers, involvement of senior citizens and discipline.

He urged the CII to conduct workshops with the help of the Central Government to make sure the Commonwealth Games 2010 are organized well and turn out to be a big success".


*Line Two of the Delhi Metro Project was completed with the inauguration of the Kashmere Gate - Central Secretariat Metro section on 2nd July, 2005. This section is 7 kms long and has 6 stations. This section is completely underground.*

Line Three of the Delhi Metro Project was completed with the inauguration of the Barakhamba – Dwarka Metro Section on 30th December, 2005. This section is 22.79 Kms long and has 22 stations. This is the first Line where metro train operates on underground as well as elevated levels. 


Phase I of Delhi Metro Rail project consists of the following three lines: 

* Line Length (Kms) No. of Stations * 
Line No.1- Shahdara-Tri Nagar-Rithala 22.06 18 
Line No.2- Vishwa Vidyalaya-Central Secretariat 10.84 10 
Line No.3- Indraprastha-Barakhamba Road-Dwarka Sub City 32.10 31


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

the high point of the section is a 60-metre steel span bridge that has been constructed above the existing Raja Garden flyover on Ring Road. The 480 metric tonnes steel behemoth has been erected 17 metres above the road level and 5.50 metres from the existing flyover deck to accommodate vehicular clearance. 

"The major achievement here has been that this bridge has been constructed in a record three months and with minimum disturbance to the traffic on the flyover and the road below. During the erection of the steel girder span, the traffic on the flyover was never blocked except for seven to eight hours on one night only,'' said the Director (Project and Planning) of DMRC, C.B.K. Rao, following a site visit by media persons on Wednesday. 

This is the longest steel span bridge to be installed by DMRC. It was fabricated in Kolkata and launched at the site. And while another 60-metre-long steel bridge has been put up at Shadipur, the construction of this one was much more difficult and heavy traffic flowed beneath all the time.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Blue sign is station sign. That is underground station.































































Mitsubishi


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Line II - Delhi Metro

















station


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it is CP or Kashmere Gate... anybody from delhi confirm this...


Some old image






















































Elevated Viaduct from 0.62Km to 8.00Km on Barakhamba Road-Connaught Place-Dwarka Section for Line No. 3 (U/C)


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Central Sectretariat
The staircase which takes one to the concourse level upto the ticket counter




































A Metro halts at CP and a huge rush of people get down at the platform the train is coming from DU towards CS









CP metro Concourse
This is the concourse level of CP which is quite huge construction work is still on and much has to be done on this 









CP escillator
The escilltors are yet not in service they were either closed or still work had to be done on them 




































Concourse level of kashmere gate
Picture quality not very good since i was on the move this mad rush was coming behind me


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Kashmere gate roof
This was under construction one day before the opening of the 7km underground strech 









KG escillator









DU platform station
the last of the underground stations while you are travelling from CS to DU









DU platform station2
Another view of the DU platform









Escillator


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Patel Chowk metro station
This is the patel chowk metro station which has another entrance across de road wher DMRC plans to construct ML parking









Stairs leading to concourse in PC metro
Some plants are installed for beautification here 









*This is one of the many hoardings which shows the funding plan in PC metro station*









Glass Elevator
The snap has been taken from the back side of the elevator opposite to the side of entrance









The PC metro platform
One of the guards can be seen directing people to stay away from the yellow line









NDLS platform level









NDLS metro station









The NDLS entrance to metro station
This is in close proximity to platform number 12 .One needs to come out and the platform is barely 10 m 









Another Entrance









Train to CP









Subway type look of CP entrance









Rajiv Chowk platform
one side has rush because of ppl wanting to take either red line or go towards KG,other side towards CS is fairly free


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Caption: Office goers standing in a queue to purchase the ticket for travaling in a Metro Rail from Central Secretariat Metro Rail Station, which was opened to the public yesterday, in New Delhi . Photo: Shanker Chakravarty 04-07-05


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Viswa Vidyalaya Metro Station



















SS interiors in a Delhi metro coach









Delhi Metro Rail Corporation to use 240 SS EMU coaches. Also SS being used at metro stations. 









Delhi Metro’s underground services. Integral Coach Factory’s export of


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

This Picture says it all....


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn.....it seems like it is expanding at an incredible rate.....btw, when was the first line opened??


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

McDONALDS AT DELHI METRO








































































SOME MORE PICS OF DELHI METRO RAIL

OVERGROUND SECTION 































































Shahdara station


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Metro Mall/Station


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

And next some newer pics.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Elevated Metro near ISBT









Dwarka Station


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here are some Video Clips of the Delhi Metro!!*

*Video 1*
A 4-coach Metro train going East towards Shahdara speeding towards the Seelampur station.


*Video 2*
Doors close and the train shown in Video 1 departs from Seelampur station.


*Video 3*
Handful of passengers get on the train at Seelampur station and a 4-coach Metro train departs towards Inderlok (formely known at Trinagar).


*Video 4*  
Train arrives from Shahdara at the Inderlok (Trinagar) station. A decent crowd of passengers gets off and heads towards the escalator towards the left. Inderlok was the last station on the Shahdara-Inderlok section when the video was shot. Notice the digital signboard indicating that "Train Terminates Here" or "Yatra Samaapt" in Hindi.



*And A video in Sound*


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Great pictures of Delhi's metro! Hope that the expansions proceed on schedule. Looks a lot like BART in the SF Bay Area. And if all the lines are completed it will bigger!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

It's nice


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Some unseen pictures of Delhi Metro... Copyright:from the Flickr .com users..*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, every 500m? That's crazy!


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

latest Update,new extensions and lines projected to [email protected]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*India Tries to Chase Monkeys From Trains*

*India Tries to Chase Monkeys From Trains *
2 August 2006

NEW DELHI (AP) - In an effort to keep monkeys out of the New Delhi subways, authorities have called in one of the few animals known to scare the creatures -- a fierce-looking primate called the langur, the Hindustan Times newspaper reported Wednesday. 

The decision to hire a langurwallah -- a man who trains and controls the langurs -- came after a monkey got into a metro car in June, the newspaper reported. 

The langur handler is being paid a retainer of India rupees 6,900 ($160) a month, and "he will be called whenever there is a monkey problem," Anuj Dayal, the spokesman for the Delhi Metro Rail Corp., was quoted as saying. 

On June 9, a monkey reportedly crawled through some pipes and ended up aboard a train, scowling at passengers and jumping around a car. 

Passengers had to be moved to another car while staff chased the dexterous creature, causing delays. 

The langur handler was being employed to prevent more such problems. 

"There are too many monkeys," Dayal was quoted as saying.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

*DELHI METRO*

Quite a nice system, according to this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227548&page=1 ! I tried to enhance the best photos I could find in that thread and elsewhere. 

*Would be nice if someone could identify the station names*:


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

micro said:


> *Would be nice if someone could identify the station names*:



I could identify some of em..

Rajiv Chowk station(Cannaught Place station)









Shahadra Station


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

micro said:


> Quite a nice system, according to this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227548&page=1 ! I tried to enhance the best photos I could find in that thread and elsewhere.
> 
> *Would be nice if someone could identify the station names*:




That's gotta be one of the best Delhi Metro station pics ever.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160749

Moderator plz merge this with the linked thread.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Another metro thread....


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

So many Delhi Metro Threads... 
I'm sorry, but I was searching through the last seven pages but couldn't find one.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*My Ride and Pics of the Delhi metro!!*

*I went to Delhi recently and rode the metro...It was nice!*

*Some Delhi Metro Videos from my trip!*
Movie 1 

Movie 2 

Movie 3 

Video 4


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Here are some pics by me. it started with my camera...but trouble...then to cell phone camera.. *


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

going into cannaught place train station: Rajiv Chowk


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

left connaught place station




































This is lower level of the other transfer station... now I don't remember..not cannought place?????









this is upper level


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks great!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

looks modern and clean kay:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm surprised the stickers on the door are the exact same ones used on the Hong Kong mtr. Anyways cool pics, glad that India is making progress.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

The Delhi Metro owes a lot to the Hong Kong Metro. Its initial staff was all trained there, and they were lead consultants as well. They are also consultants on the underconstruction Mumbai Metro.


----------



## ravi4you (Mar 22, 2007)

*delhi metro*

Dear Friends,
Delhi metro and city will be spoiled and being spoiled by Biharis people and UP bhaiyas,you can find shit every where .
Nemma Bengaluru metro is the best .
ravi.n


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Wendell Cox (outspoken anti-smart growth personality) said the Delhi Metro was failing and that the stations were very dirty. These pictures seem to contradict him.


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Those are my trains! (heh Bombardier TV commercial ripoff) 

They are rolling stocks built by Rotem, a S.Korean company 
They also supplied the HK MTR so thats why they have the same stickers


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Somewhat reminds me of the Singapore MRT.
Looks good & very modern


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul subway to reintroduce women-only cars *

SEOUL, Oct 31, 2007 (AFP) - Women-only subway carriages will be reintroduced in South Korea's capital to try to curb sexual harassment of female passengers, officials said Wednesday. 

Operators of Seoul's eight subway lines introduced women-only carriages in 1992, but the system was suspended just months later due to "structural problems in operations," a Seoul Metro spokesman told AFP. 

"Previously, it had been impossible to stop male passengers from using women-only carriages during the rush hour," he said. 

Subway authorities plan next year to designate two carriages of each train exclusively for women, he said. 

Last week a parliamentary committee called on the city government to reintroduce women-only carriages, saying incidents of sexual harassment account for nearly half of all subway crimes.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

is it not a kind of discrimination? are there only-men-carrigies, too?


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

^^

No please. The only men that will ride it are gays. They may even change the ride to a party train full of glimmering sparkling lights. :lol:


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

hey !! thats better than an airport


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*DELHI | Metro*









Official Delhi Metro Website

*Phase 3 Introduction*:

Delhi Metro currently has 190 km of operational network and is being built in a phase-wise manner with Phase-I ending in 2005-06, Phase-II ending in 2010-11, Phase-III ending in 2015-16, Phase-IV ending in 2020-21, and possibly one or more phases after this.

Phase-I consisted of 65 km of lines
Phase-II consisted of 125 km of lines.
Phase-III is proposed to add 147 km more to the network.

The sections proposed to be built under Phase-III are:

*(A) Extension of existing lines*

1. Yellow Line extn (Jahangirpuri - Badli) = 4.5 km (within Delhi)

2. Blue Line branch (Dwarka Mor - Najafgarh)= 5 km (within Delhi)

3. Violet Line extn (Central Secretariat - Kashmere Gate) = 9.4 km (within Delhi)

4. Violet Line extn (Badarpur - Faridabad) = 13.9 km (in Faridabad)

5. Airport line extn (Dwarka Sec 21 - HUDA City Centre) = 14 km (4 km in Delhi, rest in Gurgaon)

6. Red Line extn (Dilshad Garden - Mohan Nagar) = 7.5 km (in Ghaziabad)

*(B) New lines*

1. Ring Road Line / Line 7 (Mukundpur - Yamuna Vihar) = 55.7 km (within Delhi)

2. Outer Ring Road Line / Line 8 (Janakpuri West - Kalindi Kunj - Botanical Garden)= 37.3 km (within Delhi, except 2 stations in Noida)


Apart from these lines, *Rapid Metro Rail Gurgaon* (5 km) is under construction. 

Noida authority has also *proposed a metro network of 86 km* in Noida and Greater Noida (including the 3.76 km Kalindi Kunj - Botanical Garden section of ORR line).


*Snapshot of network length after Phase-III*












*Maps* 

*1. Operational network of Delhi Metro (Phase-I and II)*

View this map live in Google maps here











*2. How Delhi Metro has been built in phase-wise manner*

Phase-I (Red) completed in 2005-06 (65 km)
Phase-II (Green) completed in 2010-11 (125 km)
Phase-III (Blue) to completed by 2015-16 (147 km)
Rapid Metro Rail Gurgaon (Black) to be completed by 2013 (5 km)

View this map live in Google maps here











*3. How Delhi Metro will look after Phase-III* - lighter shaded lines still have to be approved

View this map live in Google maps here











*4. How Delhi Metro will look after Phase-III (unicolour)*

Since some of the line colours such as yellow and orange are difficult to view in Google maps, another map has been created in only one colour to easily visualize the expanse of network.

View this map live in Google maps here











*Delhi Metro Project Background*

The first train rolled down the tracks of Line 1 in 2002. In 2006 when the first phase of construction ended, the Delhi metro consisted of 3 lines, 59 stations totaling 65 kms.

The Delhi Metro was expanded at a war footing pace in all directions during Phase II of the project. After construction on Phase II ended in September 2010, it was able to boast of being the fastest metro system constructed in terms of kms/year added.

It took the DMRC 8 years to complete 65 kms of the Phase I works. For Phase II of the project, it doubled that number while halving the time of completion. It added around 125 kms of track in just around 4 years. The 2nd phase included three new lines, an airport express line and extensions of the lines that were built in Phase I. So by the end of 2010, the Delhi metro system consisted of 7 lines, 142 stations and 190 kms of track.

*DMRC's Operational Metro Route - Phase I+II*


*Phase I+II+III* - courtesy Varunshiv - click to view large



*Rolling Stock*

1. Line 1,2,3,4 - Mitsubishi-Rotem-MELCO-BEML (Broad Gauge)









2. Line 1,2,3,4 - Bombardier (Broad Gauge)









3. Line 5,6 Mitsubishi-Rotem-BEML (Standard Gauge)









4. Airport Express Line - CAF (Standard Gauge)


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is already a thred on the New Delhi metro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

But that thread has closed now, so I'm created it.

Today many people don’t know that Delhi once had a tram network. The tram system opened on March 6, 1908 and by 1921 there were 15 km of track and 24 cars.

That tram served in Old Delhi’s Chandni Chak area. But like many cities around the world, anti-tram storm shook Delhi, which closed that network in 1962.










Today that are is served by metro line 2. Due to shield tunneling, it was not possible to recover tram tracks under asphalt.

There was a plan of return tram in Delhi on the same area, but nothing materialized till now.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*Past at a glance:-*

The concept of a mass rapid transit for Delhi first emerged from a traffic and travel characteristics study carried out in the city in 1969. Over the next several years, many official committees by a variety of government departments were commissioned to examine issues related to technology, route alignment and governmental jurisdiction. In 1984, the Delhi Development Authority and the Urban Arts Commission came up with a proposal for developing a multi-modal transport system, which would consist of constructing three underground mass rapid transit corridors as well augmenting the city's existing suburban railway and road transport networks. 

While extensive technical studies and search for financing the project were in progress, the city expanded significantly resulting in a twofold rise in population and a fivefold rise in the number of vehicles between 1981 and 1998. Consequently, traffic congestion and pollution soared, as an increasing number of commuters took to private vehicles with the existing bus system unable to bear the load. An attempt at privatising the bus transport system in 1992 merely compounded the problem, with inexperienced operators plying poorly maintained, noisy and polluting buses on lengthy routes, resulting in long waiting times, unreliable service, extreme overcrowding, unqualified drivers, speeding and reckless driving. To rectify the situation, the Government of India and the Government of Delhi jointly set up a company called the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) on March 5, 1995 with E. Sreedharan as the managing director. 

Physical construction work on the Delhi Metro started on October 1, 1998. After the previous problems experienced by the Kolkata Metro, which was badly delayed and 12 times over budget due to "political meddling, technical problems and bureaucratic delays", the DMRC was given full powers to hire people, decide on tenders and control funds. As a result, construction proceeded smoothly, except from one major disagreement in 2000, where the Ministry of Railways forced the system to use broad gauge despite the DMRC's preference for standard gauge. 

The first line of the Delhi Metro was inaugurated by Atal Behari Vajpayee, the then Prime Minister of India on December 24, 2002 and thus it became the second underground rapid transit system in India, after the Kolkata Metro. The first phase of the project was completed in 2006 on budget and almost three years ahead of schedule, an achievement described by BusinessWeek as "nothing short of a miracle".

25 Dec 2002: Shahdara - Tis-Hazari (Red Line)
03 Oct 2003: Tis Hazari - Inder Lok (Trinagar) (Red Line)
31 Mar 2004: Inder Lok - Rithala (Red Line)
19 Dec 2004: Vishwa Vidyalaya (Delhi University) - Kashmere Gate (Yellow Line), 
03 July 2005: Kashmere Gate - Central Secretariat (Yellow Line), 31 Dec 2005: Dwarka - Barakhamba (Blue Line), 
01 Apr 2006: Dwarka - Dwarka Sector 9 (Blue Line), 
11 Nov 2006: Barakhamba - Indraprastha (Blue Line), 
04 Jun 2008: Shahdara - Dilshad Garden (Red Line), 
04 Feb 2009: Vishwa Vidyalaya - Jahangirpuri (Yellow Line), 
10 May 2009: Indraprastha - Yamuna Bank (Blue Line), 
13 Nov 2009: Yamuna Bank - NOIDA City Centre (Sector 32) (Blue Line), 
08 Jan 2010: Yamuna Bank - Anand Vihar (Blue Line), 
03 Apr 2010: Inderlok - Mundka (Green Line), 
21 June 2010: Qutab Minar - HUDA City Centre (Yellow Line), 
26 Aug 2010: Chattarpur station added (Yellow Line)
03 Sept 2010: Central Secretariat - Qutub Minar (Yellow Line) 
03 Oct 2010: Central Secretariat - Sarita Vihar (Violet Line) 15 km
30 Oct 2010: Dwarka Sector 9 - Dwarka Sector 21(Blue Line), 









This is BG train, running on line 1 to 4.









This is SG train, running on line 5 & 6.


----------



## TheAnalyst (Jun 13, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> This is SG train, running on line 5 & 6.


Is that guard wielding a rifle?

At any rate, the construction speed is really impressive! Only thing that comes close is the Shenzhen Metro (180 km now, opened 2004). 

I thought there would be a lot of political bickering and NIMBY types in India to slow it down. Guess not...


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ DMRC ( Delhi Metro Rail Corporation)is totally a different team...It's led by the LEGEND himself Dr. E. Shreedharan....it's a zero corruption company...yes....zero corruption company...

Delhi metro truly is world class and has been applauded as one of the best in the world...truly so..We are proud of DMRC


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, with rifle due to securities.

Delhi metro has some salient features, which was first in India as metro.
1)	Largest network.
2)	Fastest expansion.
3)	First metro with overhead wire & pantograph.
4)	First metro with completely air-conditioned stocks.
5)	First metro with all air-conditioned underground stations.
6)	First metro with dual-gauge (BG & SG).
7)	First metro with RFID tokens.
8)	First metro with all day unlimited travel ticket.
9)	First metro with mostly over-ground network.


----------



## TheAnalyst (Jun 13, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Yes, with rifle due to securities.


Wow, I don't think I've seen anything like that elsewhere. Even in countries like the UK and Spain, where there are serious terrorist threats.



> 9)	*First metro with mostly over-ground network*.


How much of it is on ground (road/pedestrian) level?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Not much, only 2 stations.

Only Shastri Park station of line 1 (red) is on surface due to depot.
Only Yamuna Bank station of line 3 (blue) is on surface due to junction.

Onverground sections are mostly elevated due to space problem.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Recently after knowing future extensions of Delhi’s subway system I’m greatly impressed. Already 6 lines are running now. In 3rd phase-
1)	Line 1 will be extended from Dilshad Garden to Gaziabad Bus Stand.
2)	Line 2 will be extended from Jahangirpuri to Badli.
3)	Line 4 will be extended from Anandabihar to Baishali.
4)	Line 6 will be extended from Central Secretariet to Kashmir Gate and from Badarpur to Faridabad.
5)	New line 7 from Ashok Park Main to Kirtinagar.
6)	New line 8 from Dwarka Morh to Nazafgarh.
7)	New line 9 from Mukundpur to Yamuna Vihar .
8)	New line 10 from Janakpuri (West) to Noida Botanical Garden 

The target is 2015, *It will be really great after that great expansion.*

Delhi metro is our pride as an Indian. It is a world class metro.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ashis, please add the following material in the first post of this thread (this is from the first post of the local Delhi metro thread). Also change the name of the thread from Delhi subway to Delhi metro. "Subway" is not used in India. Even in rest of the world metro is perhaps more popular than subway.










Official Delhi Metro Website

*Phase 3 Introduction*:

Delhi Metro currently has 190 km of operational network (including 5 km of lines going to become operational in a couple of months).

It is being built in a phase-wise manner with Phase-I ending in 2005-06, Phase-II ending in 2010-11, Phase-III ending in 2015-16, Phase-IV ending in 2020-21, and possibly one or more phases after this.

Phase-I consisted of 65 km of lines
Phase-II consisted of 125 km of lines.
Phase-III is proposed to add 147 km more to the network.

The sections proposed to be built under Phase-III are:

*(A) Extension of existing lines*

1. Yellow Line extn (Jahangirpuri - Badli) = 4.5 km (within Delhi)

2. Blue Line branch (Dwarka Mor - Najafgarh)= 5 km (within Delhi)

3. Violet Line extn (Central Secretariat - Kashmere Gate) = 9.4 km (within Delhi)

4. Violet Line extn (Badarpur - Faridabad) = 13.9 km (in Faridabad)

5. Airport line extn (Dwarka Sec 21 - HUDA City Centre) = 14 km (4 km in Delhi, rest in Gurgaon)

6. Red Line extn (Dilshad Garden - Mohan Nagar) = 7.5 km (in Ghaziabad)

*(B) New lines*

1. Ring Road Line / Line 7 (Mukundpur - Yamuna Vihar) = 55.7 km (within Delhi)

2. Outer Ring Road Line / Line 8 (Janakpuri West - Kalindi Kunj - Botanical Garden)= 37.3 km (within Delhi, except 2 stations in Noida)


Apart from these lines, *Rapid Metro Rail Gurgaon* (5 km) is under construction. 

Noida authority has also *proposed a metro network of 86 km* in Noida and Greater Noida (including the 3.76 km Kalindi Kunj - Botanical Garden section of ORR line).


*Snapshot of network length after Phase-III*












*Maps* 

*1. Operational network of Delhi Metro (Phase-I and II)*

View this map live in Google maps here











*2. How Delhi Metro has been built in phase-wise manner*

Phase-I (Red) completed in 2005-06 (65 km)
Phase-II (Green) completed in 2010-11 (125 km)
Phase-III (Blue) to completed by 2015-16 (147 km)
Rapid Metro Rail Gurgaon (Black) to be completed by 2013 (5 km)

View this map live in Google maps here











*3. How Delhi Metro will look after Phase-III*

View this map live in Google maps here











*4. How Delhi Metro will look after Phase-III (unicolour)*

Since some of the line colours such as yellow and orange are difficult to view in Google maps, another map has been created in only one colour to easily visualize the expanse of network.

View this map live in Google maps here











*Delhi Metro Project Background*

The first train rolled down the tracks of Line 1 in 2002. In 2006 when the first phase of construction ended, the Delhi metro consisted of 3 lines, 59 stations totaling 65 kms.

The Delhi Metro was expanded at a war footing pace in all directions during Phase II of the project. After construction on Phase II ended in September 2010, it was able to boast of being the fastest metro system constructed in terms of kms/year added.

It took the DMRC 8 years to complete 65 kms of the Phase I works. For Phase II of the project, it doubled that number while halving the time of completion. It added around 125 kms of track in just around 4 years. The 2nd phase included three new lines, an airport express line and extensions of the lines that were built in Phase I. So by the end of 2010, the Delhi metro system consisted of 7 lines, 142 stations and 190 kms of track.

*DMRC's Operational Metro Route - Phase I+II*



*Rolling Stock*

1. Line 1,2,3,4 - Mitsubishi-Rotem-MELCO-BEML (Broad Gauge)









2. Line 1,2,3,4 - Bombardier (Broad Gauge)









3. Line 5,6 Mitsubishi-Rotem-BEML (Standard Gauge)









4. Airport Express Line - CAF (Standard Gauge)


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Your updates are very very good.


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Time for some pictures of the stations and the trains mates!!!


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Your updates are very very good.


It would be even better if you add these updates in the first post of this thread. Same thing is done in all Indian threads.


----------



## DelhiBoy (Jul 7, 2011)

Why the metro in first post have swastika on it?

Do you want to say something here?

Why deface the metro?


----------



## Rational Plan (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought the Swastika was an old symbol that originated in India. Weren't the Aryans supposed to have originated from India/Persia?. It's just these days it has rather different connotations. Also look closely at the symbol it also has dots in each square and has wavy lines.


----------



## jomateix (Apr 12, 2005)

BTW, how is possible that no one noted that with this planification the system is like divided in two sides where only the Yellow line offers a good connection service (Green line not). I saw the expansion plans, but letting this intermediate step seems strange to me.

[OFF-TOPIC]



DelhiBoy said:


> Why the metro in first post have swastika on it? Do you want to say something here?


A swastika is for the German Nazi fascist movement only if its straight lines are on a 45º angle respect the "floor" of the symbol. The world is plentiful of other similar crosses, some swastikas, some similar. Look:








This one is for Jainism (quite the OPPOSITE of fascism). Plus:







For Kuna Yala in Panama, check the 90º angle plus the opposite facing.​[/OFF-TOPIC]


----------



## TheAnalyst (Jun 13, 2011)

Rational Plan said:


> I thought the Swastika was an old symbol that originated in India. Weren't the Aryans supposed to have originated from India/Persia?. It's just these days it has rather different connotations. Also look closely at the symbol it also has dots in each square and has wavy lines.


I am not sure if the poster meant to say he was annoyed because of the swastika as a Nazi symbol, or just because it's been cut into the train by vandals:










I'd say this is vandalism, and should not be tolerated, regardless of its meaning.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The 'swastika' isn't the real nazi swastika. It's actually a deeply religious symbol in India and many other countries, used for thousands of years before it was adopted by the national socialists in Germany. That it should appear on the front of a Delhi Metro train is probably just someone trying to bless the train. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^^Yes. It was blessed by a priest on launch day. Hence the swastika.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ In that case, they should leave the swastika there. It's a nice reminder that you're in India, where religion permeates every day life 

And anyone stupid enough to think some neo-nazi vandalised the train should really take a lesson in religions of the world.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

TheAnalyst said:


> I am not sure if the poster meant to say he was annoyed because of the swastika as a Nazi symbol, or just because it's been cut into the train by vandals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bhagu.....That Swastika sign was done by the priest....its considered as good luck and is a sacred sign in India...its no Vandalism or something else...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Indian/Aryan Swatika symbol has clockwise orientation, while Nazi symbol has anti-clockwise orientation. 



jomateix said:


> BTW, how is possible that no one noted that with this planification the system is like divided in two sides where only the Yellow line offers a good connection service (Green line not). I saw the expansion plans, but letting this intermediate step seems strange to me.


Would like you to explain this in detail


----------



## TheAnalyst (Jun 13, 2011)

Master of Disguise said:


> Hey Bhagu.....That Swastika sign was done by the priest....its considered as good luck and is a sacred sign in India...its no Vandalism or something else...


I thought India had no official religion?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Really....What's Hinduism then????


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> Really....What's Hinduism then????


Wake up bro wake up !!! India is a SECULAR country. No official religion. Our Prime minister is a Sikh, our last President was a Muslim.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Arre I know India is a secular country.....but hinduism is considered to be a major religion


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Major religion is different from official religion.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya can say that...Around 80% of Indian population is Hindu....anyways ...we were discussing about that sign and Delhi Metro...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I got this map. It shows that line 1 will reach to Lohamandi in phase 3.

THANKS EVERYBODY TO ENRICHING THIS THREAD.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ Wrong map. See the reply in Indian thread.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Features of Delhi metro-

1)	Most stations have left side platforms.
2)	Most of the network is elevated. 
a)	Only one station of line 1(red), 3 (blue) & 4(blue-branch) is at graded.
b)	Line 2(yellow) is mostly underground. Small parts of line 3 (blue) & 6 (violet) are also underground.
c)	Rest of the network is elevated.
3)	Highest station is Karkardooma on line 4, Deepest is Chawri Bazar on line 2 (excluding express metro towards Airport)
4)	Busiest station is Rajiv Chowk on line 2
5)	Depots are as follows:-
Red line - Shastri Park
Yellow line - Khyber Pass, Sultanpur
Blue line - Najafgarh, Yamuna Bank
Green line - Mundka
Violet line - Sarita Vihar

I heard entire line 5 (green) is elevated, and Sarita Vihar is also elevated. So are those eponymous depots also elevated? It is really challenging!!

Another question – Which are the nearest metro stations of Khyber Pass & Najafgarh?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I heard entire line 5 (green) is elevated, and Sarita Vihar is also elevated. So are those eponymous depots also elevated? It is really challenging!!
> 
> Another question – Which are the nearest metro stations of Khyber Pass & Najafgarh?


These depots are at grade.

Nearest metro stn to Kyber Pass is Vishwa Vidyalaya. Nearest stn to Najafgarh depot is Dwarka.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Great metro. Too bad they're nearing the end of the initial expansion stage.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Great metro. Too bad they're nearing the end of the initial expansion stage.


?? The initial expansion stage is not even half covered. There were 4 phases planned (5 year each) from 2000 to 2020 and only two have been covered. Construction for third one is going to start shorty. 

Each phase was bigger than previous phase. Phase-I was 65 km, Phase-II was 125 km, Phase-III is 147 km and Phase-IV too is expected be 100+ km. Subsequent phases will be based on the requirement at that point in time.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So they are now finishing phase two.
Phase I was the beginning.
Phase II was the *initial* expansion stage.
The rest are _subsequent_ expansion stages.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Ok, so that's your terminology. Fair enough.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Abhishek901 said:


> jomateix said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, how is possible that no one noted that with this planification the system is like divided in two sides where only the Yellow line offers a good connection service (Green line not). I saw the expansion plans, but letting this intermediate step seems strange to me.
> ...


No explanation needed, IMO. I've often wondered why New Delhi didn't arrange its first three lines so they'd all cross in a triangle, like the Soviets usually did: 









Surely the Yellow Line between Connaught Place and Kashmere Gate is very overcrowded. Or perhaps there are turnbacks so that extra trains can be provided there?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Tom 958 said:


> No explanation needed, IMO. I've often wondered why New Delhi didn't arrange its first three lines so they'd all cross in a triangle, like the Soviets usually did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I got it. Yes, the Kashmere Gate - Central Sect part is overcrowded because for interchanging from Red line to Blue line or Green line or Violet line or vice versa, one must pass through this section of yellow line.

However, DMRC is extending the Violet line from Central Secretariat to Kasmere Gate (with an interchange with Blue line at Mandi House stn) which will relieve pressure off this yellow line section.

Also many new new North-South connections are being built which will relieve congestion on this section, such as ring road line which will interchange with red and blue line twice (in west Delhi and in east Delhi).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks TO ABHISHEK FOR REPLY


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Delhi Metro pics:


DSC_0310 by Vivek Tanwar, on Flickr


METRO RAIL DELHI (11) by rajkumar1220, on Flickr


Metro by neomezz, on Flickr


----------



## RussellPeters (Jan 27, 2011)

the first one is super awesome!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Violet Line near Nehru Place, New Delhi

CC: *Nakul Pritam PhotoWorks*








Stand Clear by Nakul Pritam PhotoWorks on flickr

View from Lajpat Nagar station

CC: *vm2827*








Delhi street fromMetro overbridge by vm2827 on flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

CC: *John Steedman*








Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium Metro Station by John Steedman on flickr

CC: *Parveen Singh*








Central Secretariat Metro Station, Delhi by Parveen Singh, on Flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sarita Vihar Metro station

CC: *Hemant Bhoosnurmath*








Delhi Metro by Hemant Bhoosnurmath on flickr

CC: *Ashok.......Lost In Wilderness*








Need for Speed by Ashok.......Lost In Wilderness, on Flickr

CC: *mjaniec*








Nehru Place Metro Station by mjaniec on flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Rajiv Chowk station*

CC: *EddyCruzA*








Metro by EddyCruzA on flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Delhi Airport Metro Express*

CC: *vm2827*








T3 Delhi Airport to New Delhi Railway Station by vm2827, on Flickr

CC: *vm2827*








T3 Delhi Airport to New Delhi Railway Station by vm2827, on Flickr

CC: *vm2827*








T3 Delhi Airport to New Delhi Railway Station by vm2827, on Flickr

CC: *vm2827*








from New Delhi Railway Station to Delhi Airport T3 by vm2827, on Flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Delhi Airport Metro Express*

CC: *vm2827*








from New Delhi Railway Station to Delhi Airport T3 by vm2827, on Flickr

CC: *vm2827*








from New Delhi Railway Station to Delhi Airport T3 by vm2827, on Flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Delhi Airport Metro Express*

CC: *vm2827*








T3 Delhi Airport to New Delhi Railway Station by vm2827, on Flickr

CC: *vm2827*








from New Delhi Railway Station to Delhi Airport T3 by vm2827, on Flickr


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Delhi Metro pics


varunshiv said:


> Botanical Gardens station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

DM


varunshiv said:


> Akshardham station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

SRS station



varunshiv said:


> Satguru Ram Singh Marg Station with adjacent railway tracks:


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Metro FOBs


varunshiv said:


> Kirti Nagar station, passage from Green Line platforms to Blue Line platforms:


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Shivaji stadium station of Airport Express


varunshiv said:


> Airport Express's Shivaji Stadium station (on Baba Khadak Singh Marg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dwarka Sector 21, interchange station for Blue Line and Airport Express


varunshiv said:


> Dwarka Sector 21 station:


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow!!
delhi have a very impressive metro...


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Delhi Metro is awesome . Chennai Metro works are going on really fast . Am looking forward to Bangalore's Namma Metro opening soon , hopefully


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Interior of ordinary metro train

CC: *Dhirendra Maurya*








Dm0737a by Dhirendra Maurya, on Flickr

Interior of Airport Express train

CC: *rkshah60*








Metro Coach at New Delhi by rkshah60, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting from local thread.



varunshiv said:


> Khan Market:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting from local thread.



varunshiv said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting from local thread.



varunshiv said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



azzi282 said:


> Delhi-Metro by Woodapple Residency Hotel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 538388_3729145755750_1489147455_3296396_53830232_n by Woodapple Residency Hotel, on Flickr


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



Abhishek901 said:


> Using this website, I created a comparison between Delhi metro (at different stages of construction) and other metros of the world at same scale. Maps on this website are a bit dated (somewhere around mid 2006). Some of the metros have expanded after that, which is not being reflected here.
> 
> Small area coverage and high densities of Tokyo and Paris Metro are most surprising.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



IndiansUnite said:


> Line 6 U/C on Raisina Road
> Copyright Raka Choudhury


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



Cosmicbliss said:


> *http://www.ndtv.com/article/cities/...rs-200-crore-for-delhi-metro-extension-202431*
> 
> *Ghaziabad authority approves Rs. 200 crore for Delhi Metro extension*
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> *Switch between Metro stations at 90° tilt
> Integration of the new underground station at Janakpuri with the elevated station will enable passengers to access the two with equal ease
> Rumu Banerjee | TNN *
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



metrofreak said:


> *NEW DELHI:* Delhi Metro is planning to keep a close watch on its construction work this time around. It will be setting up a central control centre for tunnel boring machines (TBMs), for the first time ever. Metro chief Mangu Singh said, "In Phase III, the component of underground corridors is quite high.
> 
> During peak construction period, around 26 TBMs will be working simultaneously all over the city. We plan to monitor the performance of TBMs in sensitive areas through a centralized control centre, to which all these machines will be hooked up."
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> From a PDF on *Bombardier's website*:
> 
> scale drawing of a MOVIA trainset:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



AutobotDelhi said:


> HT:


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



metrofreak said:


> HT today:


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> TOI
> 
> *Metro rail to bring shopping hubs closer*
> 
> ...






Bombay2Calcutta said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/article3417549.ece
> *Delhi Metro plan to set up ‘shopping corridor'*
> 
> The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation's Phase III expansions plans are sure to please many more residents of the city. First it was the ‘heritage corridor' for heritage enthusiasts, now plans to connect four of South Delhi's prominent markets will surely prove a boon for shopaholics.
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> *Line 6* - Piling work for the Faridabad extension
> 
> Copyright Rohit_Warren





IndiansUnite said:


> *Line 6* - (underground) Janpath station site with some killer artwork
> 
> Copyright Getty Images


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> The first pic of *Line 8* U/C:
> 
> Via HT-May 18
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



metrofreak said:


> Blue Line near Janakpuri District Centre CC Aman Malhotra


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> First pic related to the construction of *Line 7* (Ring road line).
> 
> In the background is the batching plant site for the Yamuna bridge (602.8 m long).
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



World8115 said:


> Delhi Metro by KimInIndien, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Métro de Delhi by Jett
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> *Line 6* (violet)
> 
> Along NH-2 in Faridabad, opposite Sec-35 (Sarai - NHPC Chowk stretch)
> Copyright flatdealsindia
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



metrofreak said:


> HT today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



metrofreak said:


> HT today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> *Line 6* (Violet) - piling work underway at different sites for the Faridabad extension of the line
> 
> Copyright Sachin Satija


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> One of the line 2 stations
> 
> Copyright getty images


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Southbound Bombardier train pulling in at New Delhi stn*










*Same train (looking towards north)*










*Same train (looking towards south)*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Interior of a southbound Bombardier train just before the terminal stn (HUDA City Centre)*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



metrofreak said:


> TOI today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



azzi282 said:


> Found a set of pics on Flickr:
> 
> 
> Connaught Place Metro Station by cha., on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

MG road station (yellow line)

*Southbound Mitsubishi-Rotem*






*Southbound Bombardier*


----------



## metro35 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have photo of AIREXPRESS RFID token. But Airexpress linie use BLACK RFID tokens. Have you any information about AIREXPRESS RFID tokens.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The Delhi metro expansion is something to be proud of. It looks really good!


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Delhi metro started very late. Before first line was inaugurated in 2002, delhi was the world's largest city without a major rail transit system (population was 14 million in 2002). It is now catching up with the lost time and that's why they are adding more than 100 km of lines every 5 years.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



IndiansUnite said:


> *Line 6* (violet) - construction boards have now been placed in the vicinity of the Red Fort as well:
> 
> Copyright Sandy Williamson
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting.



IndiansUnite said:


> Different views of the *Airport express line*:
> 
> Over the Ring Road at Dhaula Kuan - Copyright Suchitaxaxa
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



IndiansUnite said:


> Here's the latest Phase III contractor map.
> 
> Added 3 contracts and made suitable changes to station names as listed in the contracts:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



Abhishek901 said:


> A northbound Bombardier trains departing from MG road station (Yellow line)






Abhishek901 said:


> An eastbound Bombardier trains arriving at Ramesh Nagar station (Blue line)


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



Abhishek901 said:


> *A northbound Bombarider train departing from New Delhi stn, Yellow line (17 June 2012)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting. (1 million = 10 lakhs)



IndiansUnite said:


> *Delhi metro ridership crosses 20 lakh mark six times in June*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Line 6 (Violet line)



IndiansUnite said:


> Here's a shot of the one at Sector 16A -
> 
> Copyright faridabadmetro.com


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Line 6 (Violet line)



Master of Disguise said:


> And few more taken yesterday by me...
> 
> 
> IMAG0086 by Indian Rockstars, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Crossposting



varunshiv said:


> I've updated the table(s), and here they are again (I've updated them on my earlier post as well):
> 
> Ordered by annual ridership:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Line 6 (Violet line)



IndiansUnite said:


> ..and meanwhile L&T's tunneling counterparts are performing the necessary site prep to start tunneling beneath Bahadur Shah Zafar Marg. For whatever it's worth and this is such a typical Dilli scene:
> 
> copyright alderfen photography


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

X-posting from DM thread



World8115 said:


> Metro by pragtirox, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vaishali - Dwarka Sector 21 Blue Line Metro by Akshay 30005, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

X-posting from DM thread



World8115 said:


> Connaught Place Metro Station by cha., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Delhi metro by Awanish Shukla, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

artwork in delhi metro by GRRRbaby, on Flickr


Shastri Nagar metro station by varunshiv, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

NIKON in delhi metro... by floyd verma, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi metro train by little_ram, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

City Commute – Business Class for Delhi Metro? by Mayank Austen Soofi, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

desiyogi said:


> Delhi Metro Train by I In India, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lotus Temple and Delhi Metro by aalokkhemka, on Flickr


Thanks Desiyogi; is that the violet line below?


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Metro 3 by Coni Hörler, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

desiyogi said:


> Metro_HDR2 by surajitray, on Flickr


Desiyogi, is this the Airport line Metro?


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Yeah, that's the Airport one.



n20 said:


> Thanks Desiyogi; is that the violet line?


I think it is.The one that runs next to the Lotus temple.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

New Delhi metro is really clean and nice (and cheap!). Use it. by TenSafeFrogs, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

desiyogi said:


> ^^ Yeah, that's the Airport one.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is.The one that runs next to the Lotus temple.


Thanks. 
This picture shows how close the Violet line really is to the Lotus Temple.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

True...
Another pic with the Baha'i temple in the background.


Delhi Metro and the Bahá'í House of Worship by Malc ©, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/800px-HUDA_City_Center_(Delhi_Metro).jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...px-HUDA_City_Center_station_(Delhi_Metro).jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Metro by Prashanth S Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

[email protected] Metro by namitagulati, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

CP metro station (1 of 1) by anamika & tonmoy, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Metro by Squashphile, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi_Metro by dipinder_sekhon, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Rajiv Chowk Metro Station by I In India, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Angels on the metro by Nivedita Ravishankar, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Delhi Metro (2) by Mihir Singh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Kailash Colony Metro Station*



KuwarOnline said:


> cc self
> Kailash Colony Metro Station
> 
> 
> ...


*Metro viaduct near IFFCO Chowk in Gurgaon
*


Abhishek901 said:


> DMRC has painted pillars and viaduct at the turn near Iffco Chowk (Gurgaon). Looks much better than concrete finish. They have also painted DMRC's logo in red colour on the parapet walls.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Progress update on Faridabad City Metro's extension through Ballabgarh:



Abhishek901 said:


> *Faridabad*
> 
> Approval for cutting trees expected by Holi
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Nehru Place Metro Station*









source










source




desiyogi said:


> Nehru Place Metro Station by mjaniec, on Flickr





Pals_RGB said:


> Originally posted by Neelabh,
> 
> 
> Delhi Metro - Trainspotting, Around Town by Mayank Austen Soofi, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Chinese train manufacturer CSR Corporation delivered 21 rail cars to Delhi Metro:

http://thebricspost.com/chinese-firm-sells-21-rail-cars-to-delhi-metro/#.UnIND_lpmXZ

(courtesy of The BRICS Post and Agencies)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What's the status on this one? Still opening in 2013?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

It's finally here!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-24922282


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Metro opened yesterday 



metrofreak said:


> Today in news:
> 
> IE
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



numb.soul said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



hemant01081989 said:


> DRUMS ROLLING..!!!
> :banana::banana2::cucumber::carrot:epper::banana::banana2::cucumber::carrot:epper:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



IU said:


> Some snaps via Getty Images - Copyright HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gurgaon is the first city / district in India to have *two* independent Metro rail systems, one Government owned and operated and the other privately owned and operated.

Between the two systems, a significant portion of Gurgaon District is being covered.

The photos below show both systems running symbiotically!



hemant01081989 said:


> DRUMS ROLLING..!!!
> :banana::banana2::cucumber::carrot:epper::banana::banana2::cucumber::carrot:epper:





IU said:


> Some snaps via Getty Images - Copyright HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Pals_RGB said:


> Click by: *Siddharth Pamecha*
> OP - pavan9741650414 :cheers:


this is our india today, loving it :cheers::nuts::banana::applause::cheers1:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - DLFCybercity


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

kingkobra said:


> from dlfcybercity website. Apologies if posted already.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Aerial view of DLF CYBERCITY along with Gurgaon Rapid Metro. source - DLFCybercity


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting. Originally posted by *Abhishek901* in the local threads. :cheers:

Colour codes for Line 7 and 8 are out. Line 7 will be *brown* and Line 8 will be *magenta*. Brown coloured stripe won't look good on silver trains and unfortunately one of the longest lines has got that colour.



> New interiors at Ph III to make Metro stations roomy.
> 
> The claustrophobic feeling at Phase I and II Metro stations, like the one at Rajiv Chowk, will not be a bother in Phase III.
> 
> ...


Times of India


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Delhi Metro and Gurgaon Metro


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting some pics from the local threads



IU said:


> A train heading north along the Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

********** said:


> *Line 8* TBM at janakpuri west
> copyright Ashutosh Jha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

The trial run on the first section of the Phase III route between Central Secretariat and Mandi House will begin Monday

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/28108918.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Pals_RGB said:


> The trial run on the first section of the Phase III route between Central Secretariat and Mandi House will begin Monday
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/28108918.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


As it was so:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/delhi-metro-starts-phase-iii-test-running.html
> 
> *Delhi Metro starts Phase III test running*
> 31 Dec 2013
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Extension of Delhi Metro from Badarpur to Faridabad by September 14*



> CHANDIGARH: The Rs 2,494 crore project of extension of Delhi Metro from Badarpur to YMCA Chowk, Faridabad is expected to be completed by September 2014.
> 
> Extension of Delhi Metro from Mundka to Bahadurgarh is expected to be completed by March 2016, the spokesman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neelabh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Huda City Centre, Gurgaon*









*Rapid Metro*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

So extension of line 2 (yellow), line 4 (green), line 6 (violet), branch of line 3 (blue), and new line 7 (brown) and line 8 (magenta) is under construction. Great news. I think all these new lines and extensions will be completed in 2020, Am I right?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ 2015/16


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

DMRC approves extension of Metro in Ghaziabad

http://www.business-standard.com/article/news-ians/dmrc-approves-extension-of-metro-in-ghaziabad-114020100003_1.html


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page please --->>>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

85319220


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

86010943


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Delhi Metro to install solar power plant at Dwarka station*

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...er-plant-at-dwarka-station/article5719684.ece

NEW DELHI, FEB 23: 
In its attempt to conserve environment, Delhi Metro has become the country’s first mass transit system to begin installing solar power plants on the roofs of its stations.

The first 500 kwp ‘Roof Top Solar Power Plant’ is being installed at Dwarka Sector 21 metro station and is expected to be functional in six months.

A Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) for installing the plant was signed between Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) and the developer, a multinational firm engaged in the installation and production of solar power worldwide, in the presence of DMRC’s Managing Director, Mangu Singh and other officials.

This is the largest roof top plant with such capacity in Delhi-NCR region under RESCO model.

Under this model, DMRC will pay for the units generated by the plant and the capital investment shall be provided by the developer. The power produced from this plant will be used to cater to the power requirements of DMRC at this station.

“After the installation of this roof top plant, Delhi Metro will also explore the possibility of installing more such plants at its stations, depots, parking lots as well as residential complexes,” Executive Director, Corporate Communications, Anuj Dayal said.

Efforts are also being made to integrate such solar plants with the station structures of Phase II, he added.

Delhi Metro has already taken up a slew of measures oriented towards the conservation of environment and the use of renewable means of energy.

In 2011, DMRC was certified by the United Nations (UN) as the first Metro Rail and Rail based system in the world to get Carbon Credits for reducing Green House Gas Emissions as it has helped to reduce pollution levels in the city by 6.3 lakh tons every year thus helping in reducing global warming.

DMRC’s first Clean Development Mechanism (CDM) project on regenerative braking had also achieved many international firsts apart from earning valuable foreign exchange for the country.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Some updates



********** said:


> *Brown Line*
> copyright: Rahul Verma
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

By 2025, when I'll go first time to Delhi, I hope all these lines will be on public service.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By 2025 Delhi Metro will be 500+ km network. :banana:


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

That's great
I love architecture of Delhi


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Pals_RGB said:


> By 2025 Delhi Metro will be 500+ km network. :banana:


Perhaps then I'll be one of the happiest person of the world!!!! :lol:


----------



## HC2110 (Jan 23, 2014)

Did MTR consults Delhi Metro? I found that most of the facilities of Delhi Metro looks so similar to MTR,especially the Mitsubishi-Rotem broad guage train,looks almost same with K-Train.(Note:K-Train is also made by Mitsubishi-Rotem)


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Delhi metro's officials did visit Hong Kong among other cities when they were at planning stage about 15 years back but MTR was not a consultant. Similarity in trains could only be because of same manufacturers. Delhi metro's Airport line's trains too look similar even though these were manufactured by CAF.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

copyright Dakling


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Copyright varunshiv

A few more Delhi Metro Railway Stations










A FOB (foot over-bridge) at Kirti Nagar Station connecting the Green Line to Blue Line










Dwarka Sector 21 station:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Copyright varunshiv

Akshardham Station:





























Vaishali station:











CC: *rkshah60*








Metro Coach at New Delhi by rkshah60, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest from Delhi - Violet Line extension from Central Secretariat to Mandi House will open tomorrow


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ction-of-delhi-metro-phase-3.html?channel=542
> 
> *Public services start on first section of Delhi Metro Phase 3*
> Thursday, June 26, 2014
> ...


And updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

Newly Opened Violet line Extention from central Secretariat- Manndi house! 
X-posting from Indian thread
CC- Indians Unite.

Snaps of the new section of Line 6 (violet) - Copyright IU

*Central Secretariat station* - 










violet and yellow footprints indicating how to reach the platform level for each line


















platform connector to easily switch between the yellow line (southbound) <=> violet line (northbound) without having to come up to the concourse level:



























If we go by this board on the platform level, then the Jama Masjid station will now be called Daryaganj









The station indicator panel within the trains have been updated:


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

CC-Indians Unite.

*Janpath Station* - the latest addition to the DM network



















Waiting to leave the station..













































North of the station, the line makes a sharp right towards the Vakil Lane area as seen here:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Phase III u/c images



IU said:


> East of the station, Afcons has started launching segments towards Jamia University:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Design of the new metro coaches for phase III










NEW DELHI: Travelling in Delhi Metro's Phase III will be a faster, brighter and more comfortable experience with new trains that will be more energy-efficient and eco-friendly.

"These trains will be 10% more efficient than the existing trains, as well as faster," said HS Anand, director, rolling stock, Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC). He said the trains will be more energy-efficient due to features like better regeneration of energy during braking.

"Sub-systems like LED lighting and more energy-efficient air-conditioning will add to the green aspect," said Anand. With better acceleration and deceleration systems in place, the trains will also run faster. "At present, Phase II trains run at an average speed of 32kmph. Lines 7 and 8 will run at average speeds of 35kmph," said Anand.

The new trains will be driverless and the space created by removing the driver cabin will be available for passengers.

"Commuters will be looking straight out on to the track," said Anand. However, in the first year of operations, the trains will have a temporary partition for drivers.

The trains will be painted in the line colours — for instance, the Brown Line (Mukundpur-Shiv Vihar) will have trains with brown stripes. For passenger comfort, there will be back support along the glass panels at the ends of a row of seats, more grab rails and modified grab poles.

The trains made by Hyundai ROTEM are being sourced from South Korea.

Anand said, "The first train will be inducted in May 2015 in Mukundpur. Twenty trains will come from South Korea while the rest of the 61 trains will be manufactured in Bangalore." Delhi Metro will induct four trains (of six coaches each) in each corridor. The cost of each coach is Rs 8.5 crore. Delhi Metro had paid Rs 7.28 crore per coach when it purchased them in 2007 from Bombardier 

Link


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

> *Delhi Metro records highest ridership of 27 lakh commuters*
> 
> Over 27 lakh commuters travelled in the Delhi Metro on Monday, the highest till date.
> 
> ...


Article link


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

A Delhi metro map from the INAT series:










Higher resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/files/delhi-metro-subway-map.png


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ Very disoriented map


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

The station names in Hindi are incorrect for many


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

@Abhishek901

I understand that a schematic map can be a bit disorienting at first glance when you are used to geographic ones.

Nevertheless a schematic map is useful at providing all necessary information on a very reduced space, legible on a 20x20cm paper print or a mobile phone screen. 
It is here to complement a geographic map and help you memorize the main features of the network and easily retrieve information you are looking for such as connections or station names.

In my Delhi map the center is enlarged to make room for all most relevant information while the outskirts are reduced.

Inside the ring road the map is actually very close to geography, not only representing accurately the main East-West and North-South lines axis but even setting the stations quite close to where they are really located with only minor deformations.

Outside the ring road nevertheless the lines become merely station lists and do not stick to their real geographical orientation (especially lines 1 and 5) in order to make them fit the reduced space available for the map.

Here is my schematic map on top of the geographical map of Delhi showing how closely the design is sticking to geographical reality (inside the ring road of course) and at the same time achieving consistency and simplification.












@World8115

Unfortunately I don't speak or read Hindi and therefore must rely solely on information provided by English wikipedia for the Indian station names. 
That's why there are only English labels for train stations on the loop line or bus stations of the Mudrika service since I couldn't find the Indian transcription.

Your help would be highly appreciated here, if you could point out the mistakes and give me the correct names I would immediately update the map.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Just English names will do well I believe. Bilingual makes it more cluttered.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ambience Mall Station

_Copyright KuwarOnline_










In Gurgaon, looking up-
_Originally posted by pavan9741650414_









*Source*

_originally posted by hemant01081989 from the 3C catalog_


>











source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photos of the extension of Gurgaon Metro taking place on Golf course road (Sectors 55 and 56 in Gurgaon):

posted by zenith_suv


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I found the origin of the typos, for some reason when you copy-paste a label in Hindi into Illustrator the software mixes the characters' order. 
I rewrited all labels using a patch and everything is fine now.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

a Yellow Line subway station








Copyright getty images; originally posted by IU

late night on the Yellow Line

DM by [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=394738"]Abhishek901[/url], on Flickr


Rajiv Chowk Station on the Blue Line

Rajiv Chowk Metro Station by cha., on Flickr

Aerocity metro station

Untitled by Priti Bhatt, on Flickr
originally posted by World8115


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photos courtesy varunshiv

some Metro Station entrances on the Violet Line-

JLN Stadium









Khan Market

Khan Mkt Metro by [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=538863"]varunshiv[/url], on Flickr

Kailash Colony









Moolchand



















Nehru Place


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/delhi-metro-violet-line-extension-opens.html?channel=525
> 
> *Delhi metro Violet Line extension opens*
> Monday, June 08, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/delhi-metro-awards-train-contract-to-beml.html?channel=540
> 
> *Delhi Metro awards train contract to BEML*
> Thursday, June 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Delhi metro already has ridership of almost 3 million per day,which metro in the world has highest ridership?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ Beijing subway.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/delhi-metro-orders-more-cars.html
> 
> *Delhi metro orders more cars*
> 29 Jun 2015
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Some random pics by the respected forumer FrankPanaMan…


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

More lines have been proposed.

*Two new Metro links set to get nod*



> NOIDA: Having put the Noida-Greater Noida Metro corridor on track, the Noida Metro Rail Company (NMRC) is all set to finalize two new Metro routes this month one from Noida Sector 71 to Greater Noida Knowledge Park V and the other from Okhla Bird Sanctuary to Noida Sector 143, eventually forming a loop covering various parts of the twin cities and Greater Noida (west).
> 
> The detailed project reports (DPR) for the two proposed Metro corridors, collectively measuring around 27.5 km and likely to come up at a combined cost of more than Rs 5,000 crore (Rs 200 crore/km), will be in place by the end of the month, officials said on Saturday.
> 
> According to officials, once the DPRs for the two proposed routes are finalized, a memorandum of understanding (MoU) could be inked in the next six months.


Link


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Locations of 21 stations on Greater Noida Metro line finalized*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/c...w/47918839.cms


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Metro for another NCR city*

I don't know whether this will be an extension of Delhi Metro or part of N-GN Metro or another independent Metro line … but since it'll start from Greater Noida so decided to post the article here.

*Pact signed for study of Jewar Metro*



> GREATER NOIDA: The Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority (YEIDA) inked a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation on Monday, for a feasibility study to be carried out followed by a detailed project report (DPR), for the proposed track between Greater Noida and Jewar.
> 
> The 38km Metro route will be a link between Knowledge Park II in Greater Noida and Jewar, which falls in the YEIDA area. The civil aviation ministry had last week cleared the proposal for a second international airport in the NCR, likely to be built in Jewar.
> 
> According to officials, the techno-economic feasibility report (TEFR) should roughly take three months to prepare. "The report will include details about the proposed Metro route alignment, the current status of the route, number of stations required and the estimated cost of putting the track in place," G P Singh, finance controller YEIDA, said.


Link


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

One month old pics..


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sure if this is posted previously or not. But a great video worth checking out.

Its for Delhi Metro Airport Express.


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

Found this very clean and clear Delhi Metro video..


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Delhi Metro: Swanky Stations on Track*

The metro stations coming up on the Jankapuri West - Botanical Garden corridor are going to have glossy interiors with artwork in bright colours. The concourses and platforms of the corridor's 10 elevated stations will be made in a unique "honey-comb" design. The stations' interior walls will have toughened glass cladding with attractive designs printed on those.










Also,106 kiosks will be opened at 74 stations, in a bid to augment revenue generation. Currently, such shops are seen only at major stations such as Rajiv Chowk and Central Secretariat. The Yellow Line will have 23 kiosks, while the Blue Line will have 38 kiosks.

Source: The Hindu.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

13.875 km long extension to Faridabad starts today



> World8115 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my longest posts
> ...





World8115 said:


> Highway pics


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

With this extension Delhi Metro is now 208km.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow. Really great!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Currently violet line gets most importance, it has extended both towards north and south. Almost half portion is underground. 

7 lines, 2 gauges - Delhi metro is the best in India.

More extensions and new lines will be opened soon.


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

The caption for the second video is misleading but the quality is good so posting it


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Vision 2020


----------



## bighomey3000 (May 12, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Vision 2020


Can't see--guess delhimetrorail.info is down


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/testing-begins-on-delhi-metro-line-8.html?channel=525
> 
> *Testing begins on Delhi metro Line 8*
> Wednesday, June 08, 2016
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Delhi has the best metro network in India, my native country. Starting in just 2002, it is constantly growing with some interesting facts like both BG & SG, both overhead wire and overhead rail, and uses all types of alighment – underground, overground and elevated.

Some new lines and extensions are already under construction– 

1)	A western branch of* blue* line will reach at Najafgarh, and an eastern extension to NOIDA Electronic City.
2)	A western extension of *green* line will reach at Bahadurgarh City Park.
3)	A north-central branch of *violet* line will reach at Kashmir Gate. It will make that station a first metro station of India which will ber served by three lines, one SG and two BG. Also there will be a southern extension towards Ballabhgarh will be made.
4)	An eastern extension of *red* line will reach at Ghaziabad New Bus Stand.
5)	Two new U shaped lines will be constructed, namely brown line and silver line, or pink line and magenta line, which will almost encircle the Delhi city area as a garland, and from east to west. I heard these two lines will use driverless metros. 

It is now more than 200 Km, I think all these extension will make it more than 300 Km.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ingh-to-lead-delhi-regional-rail-project.html
> 
> *Singh to lead Delhi regional rail project*
> 12 Jul 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/coming-soon-rapid-travel-in-delhi-ncr/article4988463.ece










http://realestatesinncr.blogspot.com/2014/03/rapid-mono-rail-in-national-capital.html


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this means that this new rapid transit will run parallel with existing suburban rail network? Or use the existing existing suburban rail network?

Will it be completely elevated like metro? on an upgraded version of local train?


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post



Pals_RGB said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/27846717043/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> Delhi Metro　インド、デリー地下鉄 by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...o-signs-operational-assistance-agreement.html
> 
> *Noida Metro signs operational assistance agreement*
> 03 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

free photo upload
Click for bigger quality.

Source- HT Epaper


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post



shashpant said:


> Found this video by Pratibha, very well documented and insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/noida-metro-signalling-contract.html
> 
> *Noida metro signalling contract*
> 02 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Delhi Metro Starts Adding 258 New Coaches Across 3 Lines*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/22/delhi-metro-starts-adding-258-new-coaches-across-3-lines/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"Track-work underway at Delhi Metro's Janakpuri West station (Magenta Line) for a cross-over facility"










https://twitter.com/TheMetroRailGuy/status/793835946667970560

This will be the west terminus of the Magenta line and will provide a transfer to the Blue line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Magenta Line trial run










https://twitter.com/GanpatTeli1/status/795993500063911936


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Excavation Begins for Last Level of Delhi Metro’s Gurdwara Shaft*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/11/...or-last-level-of-delhi-metros-gurdwara-shaft/


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"Interchange in the making: Upcoming Pink Line's station structure & existing Yellow Line at Delhi's Azadpur"

https://twitter.com/TheMetroRailGuy/status/796396961909784576


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Final Double TBM Breakthrough Achieved for Delhi Metro’s Pink Line*"










http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/11/...kthrough-achieved-for-delhi-metros-pink-line/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A look inside Delhi Metro's Vinobhapuri Station on the Pink Line. Ventilation ducts on both levels & sides have been installed.

https://twitter.com/TheMetroRailGuy/status/801330365700915203


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*NATM Tunneling Works Completed at Delhi Metro’s Kashmere Gate*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/11/29/natm-tunneling-works-completed-at-delhi-metros-kashmere-gate/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Comprehensive update on Delhi metro construction

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/12/05/delhi-metro-phase-3-december-2016-tunneling-update/


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIw3iTiXRdY


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Is the NEW tram running in Delhi?

I'd love to see photos


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

^^ Not happening anytime soon or not in this decade. They are planning elevated BRT, then there is expansion of Delhi Metro to 400+km and revival or Regional Rail/Sub-urban and finally for intercity a RRTS is almost ready to begin construction. Plus a Metrino/PRT service is also slated for construction from next year I presume. 

I don't see where they will find time, capacity and money for Tram at this point of time.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Delhi Metro:



> http://www.delhimetrorail.com/press_releases.aspx
> 
> *Trial runs started on the magenta line between janakpuri west and terminal 1 IGI airport*
> 21 Dec 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-view/view/delhi-metro-phase-iv-approved.html

*Delhi metro Phase IV approved*
13 Jan 2017










INDIA: The Delhi city government has approved the next phase of the Delhi metro. Once the central government gives its approval, work can begin on Phase IV, which envisages a total of 103 route-km being added to the network, along with 72 stations.

Three new lines would be built as part of Phase IV. The longest of these would be an orbital line serving the south of the city, linking Tughlakabad in the east with Aerocity in the west on a 20·2 km alignment. A possible extension would add 2 km from Aerocity to Terminal 1 of Indira Gandhi International Airport, where it would interchange with the Airport Express

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

update on station construction on northern extension of Violet Line

Jama Masjid station:




























Kashmere Gate station:





































Source: http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/01/...a-masjid-kashmere-gate-stations-january-2017/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-to-trial-led-display-screens-from-april.html

*Delhi metro to trial LED display screens from April*
03 Feb 2017










INDIA: XTD announced on February 3 that it will start a six-month trial of its Cross Track Media information and advertising displays at Kashmere Gate metro station in Delhi.

Cross Track uses billboard-sized LED screens and high-definition sound to broadcast content to passengers waiting at stations. Four screens are to be installed at Kashmere Gate, without altering existing infrastructure. If successful, Cross Track displays could be introduced at other stations

...


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post



shashpant said:


> *Rapid Metro Phase-2 launch today
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post - Gurgaon Metro




numb.soul said:


>





numb.soul said:


>





numb.soul said:


>





numb.soul said:


>


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Demolition Begins at Hasanpur for Building Delhi Metro’s Pink Line*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/04/...hasanpur-for-building-delhi-metros-pink-line/


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*GoI Approves & DMRC Invites Bids for Najafgarh – Dhansa BS Section*

_Phase 3 just got a little longer!_

The Government of India yesterday announced its approval for a 1.218 km underground extension of the Delhi Metro’s 4.295 km Line-9 between Dwarka – Najafgarh to Dhansa Bus Stand at a cost of Rs. 565 crores. As per their press release, the Central Government will bear Rs.107 crores in the form of 50% equity (Rs.75.50 cr) and subordinate debt, Japanese International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will provide Rs.323 crore while the rest will be borne by the Delhi Government including equity (Rs.75.50 cr) and subordinate debt.










Source: http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/05/...invites-bids-for-najafgarh-dhansa-bs-section/


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Crossposted from the Indian subforum.



metrofreak said:


> *Delhi Metro’s ITO – Kashmere Gate Section to Open on May 28*
> 
> After receiving the Commissioner of Metro Rail Safety’s approval today, the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) just announced that it will finally inaugurate commercial services on the 5.17 km ITO – Kashmere Gate underground section of the Violet Line on May 28th (Sunday). As per a DMRC notice, the flagging-off ceremony or launch event will be held off-site at their Metro Bhawan Headquarters on Barakhamba Road at 8:45 am.
> Trial runs on this section, popularly known as the Heritage Line, were launched from the ITO Station in August 2016 and an independent safety assessor (ISA) conducted an inspection of the signalling system in late-March 2017. The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation submitted its application to the CMRS in April following which a 2-day inspection was conducted on May 22-23.
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Brenda goats said:


> Is the NEW tram running in Delhi?
> 
> I'd love to see photos


The photo you are seeing here is not a Delhi tram, but an old photo of Kolkata tram, this route is still very active, taken at Hatibagan Jn.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Delhi Metro’s 5.17 km ITO – Kashmere Gate Section Inaugurated*

Less than an hour ago, the Union Minister for Urban Development and Delhi’s Chief Minister inaugurated commercial services on Delhi Metro’s 5.17 km ITO – Kashmere Gate underground section of the 43.40 km Violet Line. The event was off to a quick start with a BEML train getting flagged off remotely right away from an auditorium at the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation’s headquarters on Barakhamba Road.

Popularly known as the ‘Heritage Line’, this is the last section of the Violet Line’s 9.37 km northern extension to be inaugurated under the 160 km Phase 3 project, and now only a 3.2 km elevated section is pending on its southern side which’ll connect Faridabad with Ballabgarh in Haryana.


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

x-post - video of the heritage line new stations.



shashpant said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp2r6YxzeC4


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

The entire line should open by June 2018 after very long delays due to land acquisition. 



metrofreak said:


> *Pink Line trials started between Shakurpur - Mayapuri, 6.7 km approx*
> 
> *Source: TMRG*
> :banana::cheers::nuts::cheers::banana:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Sector 149 station on the Noida metro



















https://twitter.com/arjun01234/status/884465644770426880


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

:banana:



abhinavgoel said:


> Some pictures of the walkway connecting the Pink Line and Blue Line stations at Rajouri Garden that I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Soon, reach Alwar from Delhi in 104 mins*










Commuters from the Capital will soon be able to reach Alwar in just 104 minutes thanks to the Delhi-Rewari-Alwar Regional Rapid Transport System (RRTS) project, which is all set to take off. At present, the journey takes around four hours. The project was discussed at the Ministry of Urban Development on Saturday, ahead of a detailed project report being submitted for approval. The stakeholders’ workshop was attended by municipal commissioners, officials from the Town and Country Planning departments from the governments of India, Delhi, Haryana and Rajasthan, besides consultants and representatives of the construction company. 19 stations covered Outlining the features of the rail-based project, V.K.Singh, Managing Director of the National Capital Region Transport Corporation (NCRTC), said that the 180.5-km project would cost an estimated ?37,539 crore. 

The project, which is expected to be completed in about six years, will be funded by the Centre, State governments concerned and other funding agencies. According to Mr. Singh, the project will include 19 stations with the first 56 km being underground and covering the stretch between ISBT Kashmere Gate in Delhi to Cyber City in Haryana. The remaining stretch of 124.5 km will be elevated. He added that the NCRTC was targeting approval by the Board in the next two months, and approval from the Delhi, Haryana and Rajasthan governments in another three months to begin work within one year. With a design speed of 180 km/h, an operating speed of 160 km/h and an average speed of 105 km/h, the journey between Delhi and Alwar could be completed in 104 minutes, said Mr. Singh. Trains would be available on the corridor every five to 10 minutes, depending the time of the day, he added. 

Source: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ar-from-delhi-in-104-mins/article18192757.ece[/QUOTE]


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Updates on the Noida-Greater Noida metro rail project



patel2897 said:


> *U-girders with smooth unified finishing has the ability to make elevated eyesores a little more bearable �� #GrNoida Metro btwn Jan-March:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

New pink line over the Delhi airport express (orange line) at Dhaula khan! :banana::banana:



metrofreak said:


> Thanks to @meprvn on twitter, tweeting it to TMRG. :cheers:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi metro - PINK line*

Length: 58.59 kilometres (36.41 mi)
Stations: Elevated: 26, Underground: 12
Opening date: first phase (Majlis Park - Lajpat Nagar) opening September 2017, rest by 2018. 


*Trial runs on a 6.5 km stretch between Shakurpur and Mayapuri *


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi metro train entering OKHLA bird sanctuary station *


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Delhi metro by 2022+ when phase 4 construction ends :banana:. Still not enough IMO



varunshiv said:


> I've updated my DM maps after a long time. Vector pdf versions can be downloaded from here.
> 
> Active routes:
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Bombay2Calcutta said:


> Here's Delhi Metro's Jasola Vihar station & elevated stabling yard (1.3 km long, 30-40m wide, 14m high) on the upcoming Magenta Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Platform screen doors and driverless trains are used for the first time for above ground lines in Delhi (and possibly the whole country):banana::banana:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Phase 2 stations*

Here are some pictures of older stations from the earlier lines

*Patel Chowk

*



















*Malviya Nagar and Saket stations*









*Qutab Minar station*









*MG Road station
*



















*HUDA City Center station
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Phase 3 construction updates*

*Inside the test trains of Magenta Line!
*










*Tracks at Kalindi Kunj*










*Green Line & Pink Line trains in the same frame. The pink line is part of phase 3 and should begin services soon*










Credit


*Magenta line tunnels*










*Moti Bagh & South Campus stations*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Kalkaji Mandir Station PINK LINE*

Kalkaji Mandir Station PINK LINE from July. Credits to THRG















































Tunnel leading to Nehru Enclave Station


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I really dont get it, why the Airport line has no transfer stations to other lines on its way. Only first and last stations are conected to the rest of the system. Doesnt look really smart to me.


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ The under-construction "Pink Line" will have a station which will be connected externally to a Airport Line Station


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

The final U-girders have been put into place on the 29.7 kilometres Aqua Line (Noida -- Greater Noida rail)



































Source


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting station designs here for the green line extension. Looks quite cheap tbh...


> New stations on #Delhi Metro's Green Line to Bahadurgarh (Haryana) have quite a simple, flat & cookie-cutter roof design. Here are Tikri Kalan, Tikri Border & Ghevra stations through which DMRC plans to start testing in December -







































Source TMRG


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Delhi's biggest and most expensive rail expansion yet is all set to begin next year. Over 380km for phase 1 of regional rail (similar to crossrail) will open by 2024











*Delhi–Alwar route
*









Masterplan for 2032


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Christmas gift from Delhi Metro: PM Modi to open Botanical Garden-Kalkaji line next week*
The Botanical Garden-Kalkaji Mandir section of Delhi Metro’s Magenta Line will be inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on December 25











_An inside look of Kalkaji Mandir underground station on Delhi Metro’s Magenta Line. The line is likely to shave off 45 minutes travel time between Noida and south Delhi.(Ajay Aggarwal/HT Photo)_



> Here’s some good news for people commuting between Noida and south Delhi. *A section of the awaited Magenta Line of the Delhi Metro — from Botanical Garden to Kalkaji Mandir — is going to open to the public from December 25.*
> 
> *The 12.64-km stretch is part of the 38.23-km Botanical Garden-Janakpuri West corridor under the Metro’s Phase III of the expansion plans, and will be inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi.*
> 
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

X-post 



mukundvs said:


> *Here’s the first look at Delhi Metro’s Magenta Line set to open on Monday
> *
> 
> The Botanical Garden-Kalkaji Mandir section will be inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on December 25. The line will bring down the travel time between Noida and south Delhi to 19 minutes from over an hour.
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Today , Christmas day is the 15th anniversary of Delhi Metro opening and yet another stretch has been opened today, the first of a new Phase-3 Line with new rolling stock and PSDs. This line with CBTC signalling can run on Unattended Train Operation and will be driverless in 1-2 years after extensive testing



vaibhavgupta89 said:


> *Source:*_Bloomberg, The Times of India and The Hindustan Times_


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

And here's the news today:


*PM Modi flags off Delhi Metro’s Magenta Line*
Urges people to use public transport










_Fully automated platform screen doors seen at a station on Delhi metro’s Magenta Line during a trial run on Botanical Garden-Kalkaji Mandir section in New Delhi. File Photo_​


> *NEW DELHI, DEC 25: * On the day the Delhi Metro completed 15 years, *Prime Minister Narendra Modi flags off Magenta line, a 12.64 km long section, taking the total network size closer to 350 km. The line will be thrown open to public at 5 pm today.*
> 
> After DMRC Managing Director Mangu Singh briefed the PM, he travelled in the metro train, with others including UP Governor Ram Naik, Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath, and Cabinet Ministers Hardeep Singh Puri and Mahesh Sharma. With this, Noida, a satellite city of New Delhi, gets another metro connection to parts of the country’s capital city - New Delhi.
> 
> ...


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ After launch pics and videos



World8115 said:


>





World8115 said:


> Outlook


Click on img for large size





[URL="https://i.imgur.com/VC8rHQx.jpg]







[/URL]

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/It2wGbD.jpg]







[/URL]

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/GqTE1Fb.jpg]







[/URL]

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/At8qotp.jpg]







[/URL]

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/04A2JPD.jpg]







[/URL]

Botanical Garden interchange, first interchange station (exclusive to DM) outside Delhi

[URL="https://i.imgur.com/aruRREv.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

Airport Express (DAME, Orange Line) below Pink Line (Line-7) at Dhaula Kuan. There will be a Pink Line station - DD South Campus that will be connected to DAME's Dhaula Kuan station (with Airline check-in facility) with travelator FOB










Edit:










Area satellite view - https://i.imgur.com/zuzM08H.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from India forum



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> *Delhi Metro’s Noida-Greater Noida corridor’s trial run begins*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

^That was fast. Is this the fastest metro construction in India so far? Might be the first time in history they kept to the deadlines as well


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Rolling stock of Aqua Line


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

I have been trying to list the upcoming lines in 2018 and 2019 and the latest proposed extensions. Not sure if i missed any

Under Construction: 160.3km

New Lines
1.*Magenta Line | 25.595km | March 2018
*
2.*Pink Line | 58.596km | ?? (first phase should open June 2018)*

3.*Gray Line (Dwarka to Najafgarh) | 4.295km | December 2018
*

4.*Aqua Line (Noida city centre to Depot station) | 29.7km | April 2018
*

Extensions

1.*Violet Line extension (Badarpur to Ballabhgarh) | 17.075km	| June 2018
*
2.*Blue Line extension (Noida City centre to Noida Electronic City) | 6.675km | March 2018
* 
3.*Green Line extension (Mundka to Bahadurgarh City Park) | 11.182km | March 2018
*
4.*Red Line extension (Dilshad Garden to New Bus Adda) | 9.41km | June 2018
*

Proposed Lines
1. *Sonipat Metro - extension (Rithala metro station to Sonipat) | 26.59km | March 2022 (work starts in April 2018)
*
2. *Phase 4 extensions | 103km | December 2022*

3. *Delhi Metro Airport Line’s Ext | 1.878 km | 2019*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*DMRC submits plan to extend metro from Noida to Ghaziabad*



> GHAZIABAD: The connectivity in trans-Hindon area, especially Indirapuram, is all set to get a boost with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation sending a detailed project report to the Ghaziabad Development Authority to extend the Blue Line from Noida to Ghaziabad.* Estimated at Rs 3,711 crore, the plan involves construction of two elevated metro corridors covering 10.17km.*
> The corridor connecting Noida and Ghaziabad will be an extension of the under-construction Noida City Centre (Sector 32)-Sector 62 Blue Line corridor. This corridor will be 5.11km and have five stations, three of which — Vaibhav Khand, Indirapuram, Shakti Khand — are supposed to come up in the Indirapuram township.
> 
> DMRC submits plan to extend metro from Noida to Ghaziabad
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"Magenta Line: 10 storeys down, Hauz Khas to be deepest station of Delhi Metro"

_Two months after Prime Minister Narendra Modi inaugurated a section of the Magenta Line of Delhi Metro, the remaining part of the line is set to open by March end_

https://www.hindustantimes.com/delh...has-station/story-WwRuGPHSosbT9fWsZ8QSkJ.html


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Airport to get Metro connectivity from every corner of Delhi by March end*

People living in any part of Delhi and the National Capital Region will now have access to Delhi airport through the Delhi Metro from March end. The Terminal 1 of Delhi’s Indira Gandhi International Airport (IGIA), which caters domestic carriers IndiGo and SpiceJet, will get a Metro station as part of the 34.2-km Janakpuri West-Botanical Garden corridor of the Magenta Line.

The section of the Magenta Line between Botanical Garden and Kalkaji Mandir is already operational and Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) likely to open the remaining line by the end of March, officials said.

“The station will greatly help domestic passengers. People coming from south Delhi will have a direct connectivity as areas like Kalkaji, Nehru Place, Hauz Khas, Munirka will just be 20 minutes away. Similarly, those coming from areas in east Delhi such as Vaishali (Ghaziabad), Anand Vihar, Lakshmi Nagar can either go to Botanical Garden or Janakpuri West to take the train for Terminal 1. The journey is expected to take 50 minutes from Laxmi Nagar,” said a DMRC spokesperson.

Delhi airport’s Terminal 3 already has Metro connectivity through the Airport Express Line and currently, passengers have to take feeder bus from the Aerocity Metro station to go to Terminal 1.


Passengers travelling on the Magenta Line, who have flights from T3, can get down at T1 and take the feeder service for T2 and T3.

Officials said the fare of this section will be normal and the station will be connected to the terminal through a subway with walkalators.

“Residents of west Delhi areas such as Punjabi Bagh, Netaji Subhash Place can take the new Mukundpur-Yamuna Vihar corridor, change at Rajouri Garden and then take existing Dwarka-Noida/Vaishali line and reach Janakpuri West to go to T1,” the spokesperson added.

The line will also benefit people living in north and central Delhi as they can take the HUDA City Centre-Samaipur Badli line to reach Hauz Khas and board for the airport. The journey on the Metro is expected to take 40 minutes from Vishwavidyala, which takes over an hour by road.

Once the entire line is functional, Noida will have a direct connectivity to the airport, while people coming from Faridabad can interchange at Kalkaji Mandir and those coming from Gurgaon can take the airport-bound train from Hauz Khas.

Terminal 1, from where domestic flights of Indigo and SpiceJet operate, sees movement of almost 30,000 passengers daily. The airport operator has also planned expansion of Terminal 1 and the capacity of the terminal will be increased to 30 million per annum from 18 million per annum.

Even as one-third of the domestic flights are expected to move to T2, DMRC officials say the airport station will be popular among low-cost air travellers.

Keeping the need of air passengers in mind, the station will have some special features. As passengers are expected to carry luggage, DMRC will connect the arrival and departure terminal with a 90-degree tunnel, which will have walkalators. The lifts at the station will be larger to enable passengers carry their luggage.

“The station box will be among the longest with a length of 312.2 metres. Normally, underground stations are around 260 metres long. The station will have five entry and exit points. While there will be two subways, another entry will be will cater to Mehram Nagar, which is an adjacent residential area. The fourth entry/exit point will be near the police station building and the fifth will be just before the ramp to the departure area of the airport,” said a DMRC spokesperson.










https://www.hindustantimes.com/delh...y-march-end/story-BdQYtoQsuUo5sWxepbWhKO.html


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello!
Any info when Line 5 Mundka - Bahadurgarh City Park will be opened...?

Thank you!

Ghostpoet


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Ghostpoet said:


> Hello!
> Any info when Line 5 Mundka - Bahadurgarh City Park will be opened...?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...












Trials started in December. Hopefully it should be running around June due to Depot issues

http://themetrorailguy.com/2018/02/...-delhi-metros-green-line-extn-to-bahadurgarh/


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Signalling Tests Completed on Western Half of Delhi Metro’s Pink Line*

The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) yesterday announced that its engineers along with Bombardier Transporation’s engineers have completed testing the Communications-Based Train Control (CBTC) signalling system on a *20.6 km stretch between Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus Station and Majlis Park Station of the upcoming 58.59 km Pink Line* which’ll eventually connect Majlis Park with Shiv Vihar in the 162.5 km Phase 3 project.

The Pink Line (Line-7) is equipped with Bombardier Transportation’s CITYFLO 650 communications-based train control (CBTC) signalling solution which enables Delhi’s new Hyundai Rotem trains to be operated on both the unattended “driverless” and automatic train operating (UTO and ATO) modes. The contract for that was awarded by the DMRC in September 2013 with a value of Rs. 390 crore.

The DMRC has also indicated that they’ve received fire safety clearance, license for working lifts, preliminary Independent Safety Assessment (ISA) reports for signalling and platform screen doors (PSDs) and clearances from the Department of Telecommunications. With those clearances received, they’re now in the process of submitting their paperwork to the Indian Railways’ Commissioner for Metro Rail Safety to visit and examine the line one last time

The DMRC commenced manual testing on a small 6.5 km portion of the line between Shakurpur and Mayapuri in June 2017, and then extended testing further south to South Campus (Dhaula Kuan) in August. This 20.6 km section includes 12 stations (8 elevated and 4 underground) at Majlis Park, Azadpur, Shalimar Bagh, Netaji Subhash Place (interchange with Red Line), Shakurpur, Punjabi Bagh West, ESI Hospital, Rajouri Garden (interchange with Blue Line), Mayapuri, Naraina Vihar, Delhi Cantonment and South Campus - TMRG


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Final U-girder Launched for Delhi Metro Red Line’s Ghaziabad Extn
*

On the night of December 29 2017, workers from Guangdong Yuantian Engineering Co – Tata Projects (GYT-TPL) JV launched the last of 594 U-shaped girders for building the 9.41 km Ghaziabad extension (Package CC-87) of the Delhi Metro’s Red Line under the 162 km Phase 3 project.

This final girder was launched between Hindon River and New Bus Adda Stations, and its launch was highly challenging due to a high-tension wire located in the line’s immediate vicinity. Each girder for this line is typically 28 meters long, weighs 160 tons and was cast at a yard located in Ghaziabad’s Sahibabad Industrial Area – view images from inside. Launching work commenced exactly 2 years ago on December 28 2015, about a year after a Rs. 639.49 crore contract was awarded to GYT-TPL on December 9 2014 (revised to July 2 2015 after court order).

This extension of the Red Line from Dilshad Garden includes 8 new stations at Shahid Nagar, Rajbagh, Rajendra Nagar, Shyam Park, Mohan Nagar, Arthala, Hindon River and New Bus Adda –


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*More extensions*

*GK gateway to Metro soon for many south Delhi colonies
*










The long wait is about to end. In less than two months, south Delhi areas like Greater Kailash II, Chittaranjan Park, Alaknanda and Pamposh Enclave will get direct metro connectivity for the first time. The Greater Kailash metro station on Outer Ring Road — which is part of the 38.22-km long Botanical Garden-to-Janakpuri West Magenta Line — is being given the finishing touches. While the first 12.64-km long section of this line between Botanical Garden and Kalkaji Mandir was opened in December last year, *the next 25.58-km long section between Kalkaji Mandir and Janakpuri West is likely to be opened by March-end or early April.*

At present, the Nehru Place and Govindpuri metro stations on the Violet Line (Kashmere Gate-Escorts Mujesar) are the only ones close to this part of south Delhi. With the opening of the GK station, not only will metro come to the doorsteps of the residents but also give them direct connectivity with Noida on one side and west Delhi on the other. And with the upcoming Hauz Khas interchange station on the Magenta Line just two stations away, they will be able to easily switch to the Yellow Line (Samaypur Badli-HUDA City Centre), shortening the journey towards Gurugram and central and north Delhi.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*NCRTC Invites Bids for Delhi – Meerut RRTS Line’s Construction
*

The National Capital Region Transport Corporation (NCRTC) this past week initiated the civil bidding process for the construction of the *92.05 km Delhi – Ghaziabad – Meerut Regional Rapid Transit System (RRTS) line *which in the future will have trains running at speeds of up to 160 kmph to bring end to end travel time down to 48 minutes.

In a tender notice published in local newspapers, bids have first been invited for the construction of two packages on the 18 km Ghaziabad (Sahibabad – Duhai) portion of the line, which will be entirely elevated with 4 stations at Sahibabad, Ghaziabad, Guldhar and Duhai.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*DMRC to prepare Jewar metro plan - YEIDA
*

GREATER NOIDA: The Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority (YEIDA) has decided to revive the high-speed metro link project between Greater Noida and the proposed airport at Jewar.
YEIDA’s officer on special duty, Shailendar Bhatia, told TOI on Tuesday they would also appoint Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) to prepare a techno-economical feasibility report (TEFR) for the proposed corridor that will link Sector 20 in YEIDA area to proposed Jewar airport. “We will on February 15 officially ask DMRC to study the feasibility of the proposed project,” he said.
According to the YEIDA officials, they will soon also initiate a request for proposal (RFP) for putting into place a comprehensive urban mobility plan that will focus on a multi-modal transport system. “We will invite the companies to study means of alternative connectivity between the national capital’s IGI airport and the upcoming Jewar airport in Greater Noida,” said Bhatia. “The final alignment will depend on the feasibility and finally the TEFR,” he added.











*Key facts
*

1.The proposed 39km long Metro track will be aligned at road level along the Yamuna Expressway.
2.It will link the zero point of the Yamuna Expressway in Greater Noida to the airport.
3.This track will also be linked to the almost complete 29.7km long Aqua Metro corridor connecting Noida & Greater Noida.

Link


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*CMRS Begins Final Inspection of Delhi Metro’s Pink Line*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2018/02/26/cmrs-begins-final-inspection-of-delhi-metros-pink-line/


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

* Terminal 1 - IGI Airport Station Magenta Line*





























*Pink Line stations*


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

X-Post


shashpant said:


> Vivo branded Delhi Metro Magenta line station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Major announcement*

*Delhi Metro Pink Line’s 1st Stretch to Open on March 14*










http://themetrorailguy.com/2018/03/09/delhi-metro-pink-lines-1st-stretch-to-open-on-march-14/


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice collection by Amar Ujala[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 9 is finally open!*









1. Delhi Metro Pink Line is a 59-kilometer stretch long line that connects Majlis Park Metro Station to Shiv Vihar Metro Station. On Wednesday, March 14, 
a part of the Delhi Metro Pink Line will be open for public. People can now board the Metro from Majlis Park in North Delhi and can head towards South Delhi at 
Durgabhai Deshmukh South Campus Metro Station. The distance between the two stations is 21.56 km. It will cover 12 stations on the Delhi Metro line with 
interchange facility available to the various line such as Azadpur on Yellow Line. Netaji Subhash Place on Red Line, Rajouri Garden on Blue Line and Dhaula Kuan on Airport Line.









2. For the first time, the South Campus of Delhi University will be connected to the North Campus of Delhi University.









3. The height of the viaduct at Dhaula Kuan intersection is 23.6 meters. This is as high as a 7-storey building and is the highest point of Delhi Metro so far 
surpassing Karkarduma where the Metro is 19 meters above the ground.










4. Care for the environment has been one of the cornerstones of Delhi Metro’s functioning. Carrying its legacy forward, all the twelve new Metro stations of 
this section have also been certified as ‘Platinum’ by the Indian Green Building Council.









5. Like in the other sections of Phase 3, the stations of this section have also been decorated with attractive artworks and installations.










6. The Majlis Park – Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus Metro Corridor of the Delhi Metro will be inaugurated by Hardeep Singh Puri, Minister of State 
(Independent Charge) for Housing and Urban Affairs and Arvind Kejriwal, Chief Minister of Delhi on March 14.









7. For the first time ever, travelators are being installed at the foot-over bridges for the interchange at Rajouri Garden and Durgabai Deshmukh Metro stations.










8. A capacity of 1.5 MWp solar PV power plants have been installed on the rooftops of Mukundpur depot and an additional capacity of 1.5 MWp is under 
installation on the service roads and Ground-mounted sites of this depot.









9. To conserve the rainwater, 100% of rainfall is being captured by Rain Water Harvesting Structure. Rain Water harvesting pit has been designed to capture 
the rainfall on viaduct also and being recharged to the ground so that water table is maintained.

[/CENTER]

Posted by metrofreak in the Indian forum


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*New Pink Line stretch to begin operations in July
*

With the ongoing trial runs on the stretch between the Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus and Lajpat Nagar metro stations, this Pink Line corridor is expected to begin passenger operations from July.

“The trial runs between the 8.1-km-long section between Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus and Lajpat Nagar are going on and the section is likely to be opened in July,” said a DMRC official.

‘Mandatory approvals’

The official further said, “The necessary documentation for sending the application for the inspection by the Commissioner for Rail Safety [CMRS] is being done now and some other mandatory approvals are being taken. After the completion of all these formalities, the application for inspection by CMRS will be sent.”

The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) in March this year, had started passenger operations on a 20.6 km stretch between the South Campus and Majlis Park metro stations.

“Trial runs is in progress between Shiv Vihar and I.P Extension and will be extended up to Trilokpuri very shortly. This section is likely to be completed by August this year. The section between Lajpat Nagar and Mayur Vihar Pocket 1 is expected to be completed by September. The section between Trilokpuri and Mayur Vihar Pocket 1, is however, not ready due to land issues at Trilokpuri,” said the official.

DMRC’s Phase III project

The Pink Line is a part of the DMRC’s Phase III project and covers approximately 58 km between Shiv Vihar and Majlis Park.

Once the entire Phase III project is complete, the Delhi Metro network will cover over 360 km.

https://www.thehindu.com/news/citie...-begin-operations-in-july/article24283905.ece


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

sathya_226 said:


> Apart from India & China, I don't think any other country as on today has more number of metro constructions in various cities happening simultaneously.


It's a combination of no need with no money. In Europe mostly limited need, in Africa and parts of Asia mostly no money. 

With Chinese having built so much rerently India is clearly the place where the most building should occur. Delhi seems better, but Mumbai public transport is in shambles. I'd not consider anything other than autorickshaw and taxi/Uber there...


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> At 288 km, Delhi metro (288 km) has for now surpassed Shenzhen metro (286.2 km) to become the 10th-longest in the world. There will be pressure from the rear, not just from Shenzhen but also from Chongqing metro (264 km) and Wuhan metro (237 km). On the other side, Delhi metro will permanently surpass Madrid metro (294 km) in the near future, since Madrid metro has a static length.


Shenzhen plans to open 8.36km line 20 by the end of 2018 or very early 2019. If no more Delhi metro opens during this time, Shenzhen will still be ahead. 

Wuhan plans to open close to 100km new metro lines in 2018. It will definitely be ahead by end of 2018.

Both Shenzhen and Chengdu will open tons of new lines by 2020. Plus Guangzhou will have over 500km metro lines. I would imagine top 5 long metro systems in the world are all in China by 2020.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

More than 60 km of lines in Delhi metro are about to open by end of 2018. Total length will be 350 km by then. Wuhan will be slightly behind even with 100 km of new lines.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*111-km long Rapid Rail Service from Delhi to Panipat gets the nod
*



> There is a big news for Delhites and Haryana residents who are tired of commuting the age-old system of transportation.
> 
> Soon, Panipat in Haryana and India’s capital city of Delhi will be connected by a super fast Rapid Rail service.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*The newly built Bhikaji Cama #Metro station on Pink line. 
The line's Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus to Lajpat Nagar section is set to open this month #Delhi 
Photos: @SanjeevTOIdelhi*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

This is the new Shiv Vihar - IP extension section of the pinkline, which has been delayed to an August opening. This section is 10km long and has 12 stations


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Delhi Metro’s Pink Line between DD South Campus and Lajpat Nagar opens August 6*"

https://indianexpress.com/article/c...outh-campus-to-lajpat-nagar-august-6-5284330/


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Has any headway been done at Trilokpuri?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

al-numbers said:


> Has any headway been done at Trilokpuri?



Yes that section is under construction but its opening has been delayed to late 2019


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi Metro's Pink Line From Lajpat Nagar To South Campus opens*

*The 8.10 km-long Durgabai Deshmukh South Campus-Lajpat Nagar section has six stations, including interchange facilities at INA (with Yellow Line) and Lajpat Nagar (Violet Line).
*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> At 288 km, Delhi metro (288 km) has for now surpassed Shenzhen metro (286.2 km) to become the 10th-longest in the world. There will be pressure from the rear, not just from Shenzhen but also from Chongqing metro (264 km) and Wuhan metro (237 km). On the other side, Delhi metro will permanently surpass Madrid metro (294 km) in the near future, since Madrid metro has a static length.


Madrid was surpassed earlier this week. Delhi metro is now the 9th-longest in the world, at 296 km.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida-Greater Noida Metro link to become operational in October: NMRC
*

The 29.8km Noida-Greater Noida Metro link line will become operational from October, a Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) official said on Friday.

The NMRC on Friday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC), stating that it will oversee the maintenance and operations of the Noida-Greater Noida Metro link for the initial year of its operations.

The MoU was signed in the presence of DMRC director AK Garg and the NMRC managing director Alok Tandon and the other officials. Tandon said the operations on Metro link will start in October.

This link has 21 Metro stations that include sectors 52, 51, 50, 78, 81, Dadri Road, sectors 83, 137, 142, 143, 144, 147, 153, 149, Knowledge Park 2, Knowledge Park 1, Pari Chowk, Alpha 1, Alpha 2, Delta 1 and Depot station. Around 20km of the line is located in Noida and the rest in Greater Noida.

The 30km Noida-Greater Noida link is estimated to have a ridership of 1.2 lakh a day which will rise to 4 lakh by 2031, as per the detailed project report.












The DMRC has received five trains and six more are on its way.

The NMRC was formed on November 14, 2014, and it owns this Rs 5,503 crore project (including land cost). The NMRC, in 2015, had roped in the DMRC to construct the link on May 25, 2015.

“We have signed an MoU with the DMRC for operations and maintenance for the initial one year as our staff are yet to gain the expertise in maintenance and operations. We will complete the trials and procure all required clearances by September-end so that we can start operations in October this year. It will be the longest Metro line in the country to become operational at one go,” Tandon said.

According to the DMRC officials, for the time being, the 26-km stretch of Dwarka-Barakhamba is the longest to become operational at one go.

“We have finished work on small stretches so far. Once the line becomes operational Noida and Greater Noida areas will start enjoying seamless connectivity with the Indira Gandhi International Airport and other parts of Delhi-NCR,” said a DMRC official, who is not authorised to talk to the media, said.

The trail run is being conducted on a 23km stretch of link. In the next 10 days, we will start trials from end to end. Subsequently, safety inspections will be conducted so that we can get clearances by September and make way for operations in October,” Tandon said.

Officials said the 29.8km line is elevated and is at a height of 23 metres from the ground at the point where it crosses over the 165km Yamuna Expressway.

“The Delhi Metro has a track that is 25 metres above the ground in Dhaula Kuan. The Noida-Greater Noida track has an aesthetic look as the point where it crosses over the Yamuna Expressway,” a DMRC official said.

The DMRC will deploy a staff of 100 for the initial year of operations.

“We will pay Rs 3 crore annually to the DMRC for operations and maintenance. We will also pay the salaries of the DMRC staff of 100. Later, our staff will be trained to take over the operations,” Tandon said


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Pink Line section from Shiv Vihar to Trilokpuri may open next month*"

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-may-open-next-month/articleshow/65431388.cms


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Five of 21 Noida metro stations unlikely to see any footfall soon*

noida: The Noida metro expects a daily footfall of around 65,000 when it launches its first trains on the Aqua Line later this year, but five of 21 stations that make up the route are unlikely to make any contribution to this.

The 30km Metro line from Noida to Greater Noida is approaching its scheduled commissioning date of April 2018 but a question mark hangs over the feasibility of five consecutive stations that have no habitation around them. *Eleven sectors-- 144, 145, 146, 147, 148, 148A, 149, 152, 153, 154 and 167 located along the Noida-Greater Noida Expressway and metro corridor are yet to be developed*. Of these, metro stations have been built in five sectors --144, 146, 147, 149 and 153. Eventually, these stations could become magnets for residential development of these sectors but, in short term, they will struggle for passengers.











https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ee-any-footfall-soon/articleshow/63193341.cms


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Future Noida metro lines*

These lines have been approved and the allignments are being finalised now


*1. Noida’s Sector 71 to Greater Noida’s Knowledge Park V
*


> The Uttar Pradesh government has given its nod for construction of a 15-km Metro project that is proposed to connect Noida’s Sector 71 with Greater Noida’s Knowledge Park V. In the NMRC board meeting held in Lucknow on Wednesday, the Noida metro was also asked to expedite preparations so that work on the project can be started soon. It has been given a March 2021 deadline for the project.


*2. Okhla Bird Sanctuary to Sector 142 in Noida 
*


> 10.92 km brand new line parallel to the Noida-Gr.Noida Expressway


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

SSCwarrior said:


> The 30km Metro line from Noida to Greater Noida is approaching its scheduled commissioning date of April 2018 but a question mark hangs over the feasibility of five consecutive stations that have no habitation around them. *Eleven sectors-- 144, 145, 146, 147, 148, 148A, 149, 152, 153, 154 and 167 located along the Noida-Greater Noida Expressway and metro corridor are yet to be developed*. Of these, metro stations have been built in five sectors --144, 146, 147, 149 and 153. Eventually, these stations could become magnets for residential development of these sectors but, in short term, they will struggle for passengers.


April 2018? 

Boy, they were off.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Woonsocket54 said:


> April 2018?
> 
> Boy, they were off.


Ya they got delayed because some stations were not yet ready. Technically the entire line was already completed in just 28 months around the end of last year. They also didnt want to open this line so fast as the blue line extension wont open until november this year, which will hook up noida metro with the delhi metro


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

From getty images


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^If I didn't know better I'd say those photos were in China


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Arnorian said:


> Is that really a problem? There are many color not in the blue-red range. Even some basic ones were not used yet, like brown, lime green, light red, olive, dark green, khaki.
> 
> Having violet, indigo, and purple is a bit much.


Pretty obvious DMRC will shift over to a number based system in the next decade. That being said they still have many basic colours not used - brown, purple, black etc



Arnorian said:


> Is that really a problem? There are many color not in the blue-red range. Even some basic ones were not used yet, like brown, lime green, light red, olive, dark green, khaki.
> 
> Having violet, indigo, and purple is a bit much.


The original phase 4 names was *moss green* for the TUGHLAKABAD TO DELHI AEROCITY line + Lajpat Nagar – Saket G-Block spur line and *aqua * for Inderlok – Indraprastha line. However aqua is already taken up by the Noida Sector 52	- Depot Station	line of the Noida-Greater Noida metro. The new names for phase 4 are not yet confirmed. The thing is phase 4 of the delhi metro was planned back in 2010 when no proposal for the noida metro existed. (Greater Noida barely even existed back then). The Noida line was approved in 2014, started work late 2015 and finished construction at the start of 2018. Hence the conflicting names


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Arnorian said:


> Is that really a problem? There are many color not in the blue-red range. Even some basic ones were not used yet, like brown, lime green, light red, olive, dark green, khaki.
> 
> Having violet, indigo, and purple is a bit much.


I like the various colourful hues of the Delhi metro. 

I am surprised there isn't an "Indian Red Line".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_red_(color)


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Why Delhi Metro carries far fewer riders than almost any other city’s system worldwide
*

Delhi’s air pollution won’t go away. On a good day, the air quality index shows a ‘poor’ reading. Desperate authorities are contemplating banning private vehicles. If they go ahead, the chaos that will result can be imagined. Vehicular pollution is of course only a part of the problem, but despite years of struggling with the issue, the Delhi government has not increased its bus fleet -— which today is smaller than it was 40 years ago, when the city’s population was less than a third of what it is today. Additional public transport capacity has been created in the form of the Delhi Metro, but that yields some curious statistics.

Comparisons with cities in other countries show that, for its size, the *Delhi Metro carries far fewer riders than almost any other city’s system. With 314 km of track, Delhi has a daily rider average of 2.8 million. China’s Shenzhen has a slightly smaller system (286 km) but carries 60 per cent more riders, at 4.5 million. Mexico City’s metro system is smaller (226 km of track) but carries 4.4 million riders daily. And Singapore, with less than two-thirds of Delhi’s track length, at 199 km, carries 10 per cent more riders than Delhi, at 3.1 million.*

There is no uniformity in numbers across the major metro systems in the world. The range can be from a top figure of 34,000 riders daily for every kilometre of track in Tokyo and about 27,000 in Hong Kong, to 20,000 for Paris and lower numbers in other cities: 18,000 for Moscow, 16,000 for Beijing and Shanghai, and so on. But while there is no uniformity to the numbers, here’s the thing:* Delhi seems to have the lowest passenger-track ratio among all the major metros in the world, at less than 10,000.* At the least, the system should be aiming for a figure of 15,000, and possibly for 20,000 — or a doubling of riders with the same track length.

https://theprint.in/opinion/why-del...-any-other-citys-system-worldwide/150654/amp/


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida-Greater Noida West Metro link to be revived
*



> The Greater Noida authority has decided to revive a stalled Metro project with an aim to connect Noida’s Sector 71 with Greater Noida West, a realty hub.
> 
> In 2017, Noida and Greater Noida authorities, which will fund the Metro link, had put the project on hold citing fund crisis. Another reason for delaying the Metro link between Noida and Greater Noida West (home to newly built housing complexes) was low ridership projections on this route, said officials. But now homebuyers have started moving into their housing complexes and ridership has begun to increase, they said.
> 
> ...













Great news! A line will line Noida Sector 71 with Greater Noida West, finally linking rapidly growing Sector 122, Sector 123 in Noida; and Sector 4, Ecotech 12, Sector 2, Sector 3, Sector 10, Greater Noida, and Knowledge Park 5 with the Delhi Metro. All these new apartments desperately need public transport!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Wouldn't this put too much pressure on the Noida branch of the Blue line? Is there plans to connect the Noida lines to other Delhi metro lines (Red, Pink, Blue Vaishali branch)?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Arnorian said:


> Wouldn't this put too much pressure on the Noida branch of the Blue line? Is there plans to connect the Noida lines to other Delhi metro lines (Red, Pink, Blue Vaishali branch)?



Yes. There are no plans currently but there is a proposal under feasibility study linking Noida directly to Faridabad and Gurgaon, while will dramatically reduce congestion on the blue line but that line is still years away from starting (if ever). Also Noida line doesnt really have a high ridership projection even for 2031 and locals are calling it a white elephant as it doesnt go near the main industrial areas at the very edge of the city - sector 41 greater noida, sector ecotech etc where over 100,000 manufacturing jobs have been created in the last 2 years and the numbers keep exponentially rising, with major manufacturing companies like Oppo/BBK Electronics, Haier etc have all begun construction of huge manufacturing plants. The only saving grace is roads are very wide in this part of the city. 6-12 lanes wide so traffic congestion wont be so much of an issue


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Greater Noida line will finally get inaugarated on Christmas, along with the foundation stone for a second international airport in NCR in Jewar


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida Metro Aqua Line extension approved! UP government gives nod for 15-km metro link to Greater Noida
*



> Noida to Greater Noida connectivity gets a boost! Noida Metro’s Aqua line extension has been approved! The Uttar Pradesh government has approved the 15-km Metro link between Noida’s Sector 71 with Greater Noida West’s Sector Knowledge Park-V, according to recent HT report. This is the the second phase of the Metro link from Noida Sector 71 to Knowledge Park 5 in Greater Noida. The project will be executed in two phases. The first phase will connect Noida to Greater Noida West’s Sector 2. Although details of the projects, such as the starting day and deadline, were yet to be finalised.


https://www.financialexpress.com/in...ULftPjv8raERtvwCK4DSm4L4Ru3DGBUc0F07uvAazcEtk


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*By the end of this month, three new corridors — with a combined length of nearly 50km — are likely to open, which will also mark the completion of the Metro’s Phase-III project.*



> Of these, the most eagerly awaited corridor is the 9.7km Lajpat Nagar to Mayur Vihar Pocket-1 section of the 59-km Pink Line. It will bring the heart of south Delhi and its popular markets, such as Lajpat Nagar, Sarojini Nagar, South Extension and INA, closer to east Delhi.
> 
> Opening of 3 corridors to mark completion of metro’s Phase-III
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi Metro’s Phase-IV project cleared after a two-year delay. The Phase-IV project was earlier scheduled to be completed by 2022, but has now been pushed by two more years. The delay happened when the Delhi government had, in 2016, asked the finance department to conduct a feasibility study on Phase-IV.

*

Finally the clown has approved it! :banana:











*Proposed lines


Janakpuri (West)-RK Ashram Marg: 28.92km (elevated 21.18 kms)
Tughlakabad-Aero City (IGI Airport): 22.20km (elevated 5.58 kms)
Rithala-Bawana-Narela: 21.73km (all elevated)
Inderlok-Indraprastha 12.57km (all underground)
Mukundpur-Maujpur: 12.54 km (all elevated)
Lajpat Nagar-Saket G Block: 7.96 km (elevated 5.89 kms)

*


> https://www.hindustantimes.com/delh...-year-delay/story-1NwYp6RXHejAHHUTrscb7O.html


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

A new metro line has been approved, linking Gurgaon with Greater Faridabad, to be built before 2024. The line is 30.4km long, with 9 stations - Bata Chowk, Bhadkal Enclave, Pali Crusher Zone, Bhati Mines, Mandi, Sushant Lok Sector 54, Sector 45 and HUDA City Centre station. It is fully elevated and will cost Rs 50 billion ($700 million)












There is almost no one living between the 2 cities, hence having so few stations in between


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Smallest underground station in India*

9.7-km Lajpat Nagar-Mayur Vihar Pocket 1 corridor of the Pink Line opens tomorrow, also featuring the smallest underground stations in India (and the world?)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

SSCwarrior said:


> featuring the smallest underground stations in India (and the world?)


It can't be the smallest in the world, many European metro systems have really small underground platforms serving tiny metro trains. Some stations on the Madrid metro only have platforms that are just over 60 meters long. I think Paris has many stations that are only 75 meters long. The smallest underground stations I have been are the ones on the Canada Line in Vancouver. The platforms are only 40 meters long in some places and have many stations have only one modest entrance and exit.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

saiho said:


> It can't be the smallest in the world, many European metro systems have really small underground platforms serving tiny metro trains. Some stations on the Madrid metro only have platforms that are just over 60 meters long. I think Paris has many stations that are only 75 meters long. The smallest underground stations I have been are the ones on the Canada Line in Vancouver. The platforms are only 40 meters long in some places and have many stations have only one modest entrance and exit.


Seems like Delhi media making sh!t up as usual then

https://www.hindustantimes.com/delh...n-the-world/story-6THXy7j1FBsk8pNN31emFO.html


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

How can media make up this? This piece was given to media from DMRC.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

https://www.businesstoday.in/curren...ket-1-metro-line-open-today/story/305455.html

Delhi metro is now 327km long


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The new built underground metro stations are without full Platform screen doors system and Central Air conditioned system installed.

It is very uncomfortable for the passengers in the hot summer time.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

lawdefender said:


> The new built underground metro stations are without full Platform screen doors system and Central Air conditioned system installed.
> 
> It is very uncomfortable for the passengers in the hot summer time.


We'll need a source for that...


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Updated map by Jug Cerović:












http://www.inat.fr/metro/delhi/


----------



## benstro (Dec 30, 2018)

^^This map is so much better than the official one!
Good job!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

lawdefender said:


> The new built underground metro stations are without full Platform screen doors system and Central Air conditioned system installed.
> 
> It is very uncomfortable for the passengers in the hot summer time.


The stations absolutely have a central air con system. What are you one about... As for PSDs, its probably laziness or short sitedness. Hopefully future underground stations have ful PSDs like in Chennai and upcoming stations in Mumbai and Pune


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Construction of the 1.5km, 1 station expansion of Delhi's Airport express line (orange line) is happening at a quick pace and on track to meet its 2020 end deadline. It will add a station at Dwarka Sector 25, to service the upcoming International Convention and Exhibition Centre (IICC Dwarka), by far the biggest in India once completed. 









































*This is the render of the IICC Dwarka, being built at the cost of nearly USD$4 billion
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Noida-Greater Noida metro line’s inauguration will be most likely on January 25 by Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister Yogi Adityanth.
*














> The Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) Thursday said Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath will inaugurate the Noida-Greater Noida Metro Link on January 25.
> 
> The 29.7-km Noida-Greater Noida Metro Link was given its requisite safety clearances on December 21, paving the way for operations. The state government, and other local leaders, had urged Prime Minister Narendra Modi to inaugurate the project. However, this did not come fruition, and the chief minister is now scheduled to open the project for public use, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Lines opened today!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Just like everyone predicted, the initial ridership for Aqua Line (Noida-G'Noida) has been atrocious, with just an average of 10000-12000 a day. Even the so called failure airport express line gets around 50000 riders a day (5 times more). With half the stations having no development at all around, ridership projects remain low even far in the future. Hopefully when the Blue line gets extended to Noida electronics park by next month and this line finally connects to the rest of the Delhi metro, ridership will significantly pick up. 

In other news, the aqua line extension phase 1 (The five stations — from Sector 51 in Noida to Sector 2 in Greater Noida) has been proposed to be completed by December 2020. Work hasnt started yet so it is quite hard to see how they will meet the goal

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-aqua-line-extension/articleshow/67781861.cms


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Initial construction work on the Delhi Meerut RRTS project has started!:banana::banana: Its a 82km line linking Sarai Kale Khan in Delhi to Meerut, which has its own proposed metro line. It consists of 16 stations along the 82km length, and will have 6 additional stations merged with the proposed Meerut Metro (they decided to merge the RRTS and internal metro in this section - see the map - so that the 2 lines dont run parallel to each other). Most of the line is elevated, with 4 stations underground. The project will cost ₹32,000 crore (US$4.5 billion) and be completed by 2024. It will take off 100,000 cars of the busy Delhi meerut highway, which is currently being widened to 14 lanes:nuts:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Tenders for Geotechnical Investigation and piling test works for the Delhi-Alwar RRTS project is also out :banana::banana::banana:
*
Delhi–Alwar RRTS will connect Delhi's Sarai Kale Khan to Alwar, the last town of Delhi NCR, located 150km south of Central Delhi. The first phase of this project will be 106km long, starting from Sarai Kale Khan and will connect to Shahjahanpur-Neemrana-Behror (SNB) complex, where 3 seperate cities are rapidly merging into one city, also one of India's largest and fastest growing manufacturing centres. Of the 22 proposed stations, 16 will be built in the first stage. The overall length of this line is 164km long. 

For phase 1, of the 106km length, there will be 11 elevated stations and 5 underground stations. 71km of the length will be elevated and 35km underground. It has a daily estimated ridership of 850,000. The deadline is the end of 2024. The overall cost of this line is ₹37,000 crore (US$5 billion). Full construction will start in 2020. This year, all the pre construction activities will take place












> In stage I, the Delhi – Gurugram – Rewari – SNB Urban Complex will be constructed. In Stage II, it will be extended from SNB Urban Complex to Sotanala while in Stage III, the line will be further extended from the SNB Urban Complex to Alwar.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Another new metro line has been proposed for NCR. This time, its a *29km corridor linking Pari Chowk station of the newly opened aqua line to Jewar*:banana::banana:, where Delhi's massive second international airport is coming up, roughly 80km from the current airport. It will pass through 10 sectors of YEIDA (Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority) city, a city yet to be built, with only the trunk infrastructure and grid layout of roads under construction currently

The proposed corridor, fully elevated, from Pari Chowk to Jewar comprises a 3km section inside the airport to make accessibility easy. It will pass through sectors 17, 17A, 18, 20, 21, 22D, 22E, 28 and 29 of the YEIDA area. If approved, the line will likely begin construction towards the end of 2020 and open in time for the airport (around 2022/23). Land acquisition for the airport is well underway and fund issues have all been sorted out for the airport











https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-decision-this-month/articleshow/67892249.cms


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

https://www.thehindu.com/news/citie...dor-rides-high-on-revenue/article26198074.ece



> In the first 10 days of passenger operations of the Noida-Greater Noida metro corridor, the Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) has generated a daily average revenue of ₹3.6 lakh, said officials.
> 
> With a daily average of 11,389 ridership, the NMRC recorded a total of 1.25 lakh ridership till February 5.
> 
> NMRC officials said that* with a ridership of 2,443, Noida Sector 51 station recorded the highest ridership while the ridership at Noida Sector 147 was the lowest with 29.*


29 passengers a day?!!:nuts::nuts::nuts: Why even bother building that station? Is there a less used metro station anywhere in the world?!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

The 9.63km red line extension between Dilshad Garden station in New Delhi to New Bus Adda station in Ghaziabad will be open soon, by the end of this month. This section will be an extension of the 25.09-km Rithala-Dilshad Garden corridor or the Red Line, which has 21 stations. After the opening of this section, the Delhi Metro network will span 336.5 km with 244 metro stations. This extension has 8 elevated stations


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*New line proposal - approval soon!*

Yet another line will soon be approved, this time the long proposed metro corridor linking Gurgaon to Dwarka expressway region. This corridor will have around 22 stations


*DPR Of Metro Linking Huda City Center, Sector 23 Submitted To HMRTC; Work Likely To Start This Year
*



> The detailed project report (DPR) of the Gurugram metro route linking Huda City Centre with Sector 23, has been finally completed after a delay of three months and is submitted to Haryana Mass Rapid Transport Corporation (HMRTC), Times of India has reported.
> 
> The project report prepared by RITES Limited, an engineering consultancy company, was discussed by officials of Gurugram Metropolitan Development Authority (GMDA) and RITES last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

lawdefender said:


> The new built underground metro stations are without full Platform screen doors system and Central Air conditioned system installed.
> 
> It is very uncomfortable for the passengers in the hot summer time.


This guy must definitely be a 2 Yuan-per-post Chinese ccp robot


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Govt approves construction of 82-km rapid transit system connecting Delhi to Meerut
*



> With an aim to de-congest the national capital, the government on February 19 approved the construction of the priority Delhi-Ghaziabad-Meerut rapid transit system (RRTS) worth Rs 30,274 crore. The decision was taken during a cabinet meeting.
> 
> The corridor is expected to connect the cities to the centre with a high-speed dedicated rail connector and serve as many as eight lakh passenger trips per day. According to experts, the transit system is also expected to provide a fillip to economic development along the entire stretch.
> 
> ...


Funding for the first phase of RRTS got approved


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

SSCwarrior said:


> 29 passengers a day?!!:nuts::nuts::nuts: Why even bother building that station? Is there a less used metro station anywhere in the world?!


The new line has been built to serve new developments, there are plenty of places in the world where new stations have been built with nothing around them when they first open. Also plenty of examples of stations built but not opened until developments are completed. So maybe it shouldn't have opened at the same time, but it seems unlikely it will stay so quiet


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Stuu said:


> The new line has been built to serve new developments, there are plenty of places in the world where new stations have been built with nothing around them when they first open. Also plenty of examples of stations built but not opened until developments are completed. So maybe it shouldn't have opened at the same time, but it seems unlikely it will stay so quiet


Yes most countries will not open those stations until development happens to save money. I know places like Singapore had ghost stations for years until new housing were built, allowing the station to open - trains would jjust skip the station before that. Same for London


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

SSCwarrior said:


> Yes most countries will not open those stations until development happens to save money. I know places like Singapore had ghost stations for years until new housing were built, allowing the station to open - trains would jjust skip the station before that. Same for London


True, that is more common. I suppose it depends how soon the area is going to be developed, and how much having the station open actually costs. London hasn't had any like that which I can think of. Some stations on the DLR will have had tiny rider numbers when they opened and for years afterwards


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Blue line extension to Noida Electronics City(NEC) will open this month. It will interchange with the Aqua line.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India approves $3.56bn Delhi Metro Phase-IV project
*



> The Government of India has approved the Rs249.49bn ($3.56bn) Phase-IV project of Delhi Metro.
> 
> The overall project comprises three priority corridors with a total length of 61.679km, of which 22.359km will be underground.
> 
> ...












Disappointing that only 60% of the Phase 4 will be built for now. The other 3 corridors have been rejected over low ridership projections...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

2 new extensions opened today. They are the 9.4-km-long Dilshad Garden-New Bus Adda section of the Red Line and the 6.6-km Noida City Centre-Noida Electronic City section of the Blue Line. Delhi Metro is now 343 long, overtaking the Seoul Subway (according to wikipedia), making it the 8th largest in the world :banana:

*Blue Line extension pictures
*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Noida Electronic City station*









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/112553779367374697785/6665132028453447762








https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/112553779367374697785/6665131044913537474


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

SSCwarrior said:


> Delhi Metro is now 343 long, overtaking the Seoul Subway (according to wikipedia), making it the 8th largest in the world :banana:


Congrats to Delhi. However, it should be Delhi's best ranking in a foreseeable future. There are probably a few more kms will be built in next 5-6 years in Delhi metro. Seoul subway will add 25km new line in 2019, quickly surpasses Delhi again. Wuhan will add 69km metro lines in 2019. In 2020, there are more cities will surpass Delhi in metro length. Delhi will be out of top 10. According to the current construction status, the built metro by length at the end of 2020 will look like this:

1-2) Shanghai or Beijing ~800km
3) Guangzhou ~640km 
4) Chengdu ~510km
5) Wuhan ~450km
6, 7, 8, 9, 10) Shenzhen, Moscow, Seoul, Chongqing, London 400-450km
11) NYC 380km
12) Nanjing 378km
13) Hangzhou ~360km
14) Delhi ~350km

After 2020 till 2023, Nanjing and Hangzhou will add new lines like crazy again. Each will double its current length. Tianjin and Xi'an will reach 360km by then. So we may see all top 10 cities with metro are all Chinese.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

^^ Now I want an animated graph that shows the top 10 or 20 metros by length since the Metropolitan Line first opened in London.
Gonna go ask Twitter for one... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105466493154848768Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

General Huo said:


> Congrats to Delhi. However, it should be Delhi's best ranking in a foreseeable future. There are probably a few more kms will be built in next 5-6 years in Delhi metro. Seoul subway will add 25km new line in 2019, quickly surpasses Delhi again. Wuhan will add 69km metro lines in 2019. In 2020, there are more cities will surpass Delhi in metro length. Delhi will be out of top 10. According to the current construction status, the built metro by length at the end of 2020 will look like this:
> 
> 1-2) Shanghai or Beijing ~800km
> 3) Guangzhou ~640km
> ...


What about more than 100 km Delhi metro will add in next 5-6 years?


----------



## metalsonic (May 14, 2016)

Currently at top 10 most extensive metro, only London and NYC are not growing. Delhi, Moscow, and Seoul still growing their network. I believe in next 5 year both Delhi, Moscow and Seoul still on the list while NYC and London out, and rest of the list will be Chinese metro


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

London will open the Elizabeth line. I'd count the central part of it as metro too. 

As for Delhi longer term it will be near the top since it's going to be among the top 5 biggest cities in the World during the next 20-30 years. Eventually Mumbai metro will catch up as well. With equal development the length of a rail network is directly proportional to the number of inhabitants.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Abhishek901 said:


> What about more than 100 km Delhi metro will add in next 5-6 years?


If you are talking about Delhi's metro phase 4 plan, none of them has started construction yet. It will take at least 5-6 years from starting to complete. Current phase 3 just has a few kilometers left to open in 1 years. So by 2020, that's it, just a few more kilometers.

Other Chinese cities have many lines are under construction and will open every year during 5 years. And they all grand plans after that, like Chengdu will have over 700 km built by 2025 (These lines are all u/c now).









<10 km left in phase 3 to finish










none in phase 4 start construction. need at least 5-6 years to see any got built.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

No one can predict thing in 20-30 years. It is meaningless.

In 5 years, other cities have grander plans, and will add more lines each years for sure. That's why I see Delhi is currently enjoy her best ranking in a *foreseeable future*



Sunfuns said:


> As for Delhi longer term it will be near the top since it's going to be among the top 5 biggest cities in the World during the next 20-30 years. Eventually Mumbai metro will catch up as well. With equal development the length of a rail network is directly proportional to the number of inhabitants.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

A relevant study by art student Vidushi Sharma from National Institute of Design-Ahmedabad exploring the ways to make a color blind accessible map of Delhi metro.

You can see her work on Behance:
https://www.behance.net/gallery/77282177/Colorblind-Awareness-Information-System-Design


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*DMRC submits revised project reports of Metro extensions in Ghaziabad*
_In February last year, the DMRC had submitted a detailed project report (DPR) of the two extensions — Noida Sector 62 to Sahibabad (phase 3) and Vaishali to Mohan Nagar (phase 4)._

The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) has submitted revised project reports of two proposed Metro extensions in Ghaziabad, which will considerably benefit commuters of the city as well as trans-Hindon areas in getting direct connectivity with Central Delhi and neighbouring Noida. Officials of the Ghaziabad Development Authority (GDA) said that the revised reports figured in a meeting recently held in Lucknow.

In February last year, the DMRC had submitted a detailed project report (DPR) of the two extensions — Noida Sector 62 to Sahibabad (phase 3) and Vaishali to Mohan Nagar (phase 4). The GDA later planned to take up the Sector 62 extension to Mohan Nagar instead of its termination at Sahibabad, and requested the DMRC to submit revised project reports for the two Metro extensions.










“The revised reports of the two extensions were presented before state government officials by the DMRC in a meeting at Lucknow on Monday. A copy was also received by GDA. As per the revised plan, Sector 62-Sahibabad line will now be extended to Mohan Nagar, while Vaishali-Mohan Nagar corridor will be extended to Vasundhara Sector 2. The cost of the two projects has also come down as per the revised estimates,” said Kanchan Verma, GDA vice-chairperson.

According to the last year’s DPR, the estimated completion cost of the phase 3 was pegged at Rs 1,926 crore, while the cost of phase 4 was stated at Rs 1,785 crore.

Now, with the revised estimates, the authority will be able to save about Rs 407 crore as the revised cost for phase 3 stands at Rs 1,438 crore and Rs 1,866 crore for phase 4. Both the elevated corridors will be extension of Blue Line.

“We have already planned that phase 3 will be taken up first. At Sahibabad, the regional rapid transit system corridor will also pass near the metro route. It is also possible that a foot over bridge of 150-200 metre can be constructed to provide interchange facility between the two systems. The funding patterns will be decided at the government level,” Verma added.

The station at Mohan Nagar will also connect commuters to the 9.6km Red Line extension that became operational on March 9. The Red Line extension runs from Shaheed Sthal (New Bus Adda) to Dilshad Garden.

With Mohan Nagar is proposed to get connected under the phase 3, it will also become an interchange hub for Metro commuters. Anyone boarding a train from Shaheed Sthal (New Bus Adda) will be able to travel to Central Delhi or Noida with the help of the two routes.

The phase 3 will provide direct connectivity to commuters from Sahibabad, Vasundhara and Indirapuram to Noida. Likewise, the phase 4 will benefit commuters from Vasundhara, Sahibabad and even Vaishali to connect them directly to Central Delhi.

Ghaziabad has two present operational routes – Vaishali to Anand Vihar (phase 1) and Shaheed Sthal (New Bus Adda) to Dilshad Garden (phase 2).

https://www.hindustantimes.com/delh...n-ghaziabad/story-FQXHdPPFs9qCbYJFjtlz9O.html


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

There are some curiosity and suggestions from me, could anyone answer these questions?

1)	*Blue *line is being extended towards NOIDA Sector 62. It was planned to open in January 2019. Has it opened now?

2)	A little connection is under construction of *pink *line between Mayur Vihar Pocket I and Trilokpuri Sanjay Lake. Why it has kept incomplete? I heard it has planned to open in August 2019, is it true?

3)	A small extension of *pink *line is under construction up to Mukundpur, when it will be opened?

4)	I think in future it is better to join the open parts of *pink *line from Mukundpur to Shiv Bihar, to complete a full circular line. Is such planned?

5)	A branch of *blue* line is under construction towards Najafgarh, but someone says it will be a new line, *gray *line, and will end at Dhansa Bus Stand. Which is correct? I heard it also planned to open in August 2019, is it true?

6)	Are all trains of *red*, *yellow *and *blue *lines are now 8 coaches?

7)	Are all trains of *green*, *violet*, and *magenta *lines are now 6 coaches?

8)	I heard three more lines are planned for opening in 2024, what will be their colors?

9)	Hence the Gurugram metro line is actually like a feeder service of *yellow *line, is not better that it will also merge with Delhi metro, as another line like* light blue* line?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

> 1)	Blue line is being extended towards NOIDA Sector 62. It was planned to open in January 2019. Has it opened now?


Yes, it opened on March 9 (2 months behind schedule)



> A little connection is under construction of pink line between Mayur Vihar Pocket I and Trilokpuri Sanjay Lake. Why it has kept incomplete? I heard it has planned to open in August 2019, is it true?


Correct. There was major land acquisition issues there (due to land acquisition issues at Trilokpuri.) The slum dwellers refused to vacate and the ruling delhi govt made it into votebank a vote bank issue, delaying it by 3 years. It should open this August



> A small extension of pink line is under construction up to Mukundpur, when it will be opened?


Mukundpur? It really goes till there...



> 4)	I think in future it is better to join the open parts of pink line from Mukundpur to Shiv Bihar, to complete a full circular line. Is such planned?


Yes it is part of Phase 4's Mukundpur-Maujpur extension, totaling 12.54 kilometres (7.79 mi). It will become a full circle once phase 4 is completed, which is now pushed back to around 2023



> 5)	A branch of blue line is under construction towards Najafgarh, but someone says it will be a new line, gray line, and will end at Dhansa Bus Stand. Which is correct? I heard it also planned to open in August 2019, is it true?


It is will be the gray line and will open in September



> 6)	Are all trains of red, yellow and blue lines are now 8 coaches?


Not all




> 8)	I heard three more lines are planned for opening in 2024, what will be their colors?



Yet to be confirmed



> Hence the Gurugram metro line is actually like a feeder service of yellow line, is not better that it will also merge with Delhi metro, as another line like light blue line?


It was recently taken over by DMRC, so technically it has already been merged. 


Lol you could have gotten all your answers by just reading through the wiki page within a few minutes:bash::bash:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi Metro’s Phase-IV project may take off around Diwali*










NEW DELHI: Construction work for the much-delayed Phase IV project of Delhi Metro will start around Diwali this year. With the Centre’s approval for three of the six proposed corridors in place, Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) is going to start geo-technical surveys and detailed drawings of civil structures before tenders are finalised and floated. The process is expected to take about six months with construction on ground expected to begin around October.

On March 7, the Union cabinet approved three of the six proposed corridors of Delhi Metro’s Phase IV project, totalling 61.6kms of the total 104km project, with 17 underground and 29 elevated stations. The three approved corridors are Janakpuri West to RK Ashram Marg, Delhi Aerocity to Tughlaqabad and Maujpur to Mukundpur. Of the three corridors approved, 22.3 km will be underground while the remaining 39.3km will be elevated.

With work on the Phase III long over, DMRC will now have to start work on Phase IV from scratch. Contractors engaged in the Phase-III project have demobilised their men and machinery and will have to remobilise its force once tenders are floated and finalised.

“Most of the preliminary site surveys and studies are done for the proposed corridors during the preparation of the detailed project report itself. The geo-technical survey will soon start,” a DMRC official said.

Although three other corridors of the Phase IV project — Rithala to Narela, Inderlok to Indraprastha and Lajpat Nagar to Saket G Block — are yet to be approved, DMRC officials are confident that the overall work of the project wouldn’t be hampered even if approval for these corridors come later.

“Once the approvals for the rest of the three corridors come, it wouldn’t take much time to start work on them,” the official said. “Even Phase III started as a 103 km project but extensions and corridors kept getting added and we ended up constructing nearly 150 kms,” he said.

Work on Phase IV project is expected to take up to five years and if construction starts by October 2019, it is expected that the project will be completed by end of 2024.


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

*New Delhi Railway Station gets world class makeover | Connecting to Delhi Metro | #newdelhi*






#NewDelhiRailwayStation has gotten a world-class makeover. From airport standard illumination to redeveloped platforms, the station looks modern. Vibrant painting all over the wall and ceiling gives the station a fresh colourful look.

Passengers will also be able to enjoy facilities like lifts, escalators, LCD displays, LED lights, electric carts for elders and differentlyabled and more. The station has cleaner platforms and circulating area and solar panels are also installed which will generate energy to power the station.

Credit : Times of India


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Get ready for a new Delhi Metro corridor from Dwarka Sector 21 to AIIMS Jhajjar via Gurugram*



> Soon, the Jhajjar campus of AIIMS (All India Institute of Medical Sciences) and Delhi are likely to get connected via Delhi Metro. The new metro line is likely to pass through Gurgaon. According to reports, the proposed line starts from Dwarka Sector 21 metro station and passes via Dwarka Expressway to reach Badsa in Jhajjar, Haryana. The first field inspection was conducted on Wednesday in order to identify the project’s route alignment. The AIIMS campus in Jhajjar will be the country’s largest cancer institute – the National Cancer Institute (NCI). Therefore, metro connectivity is expected to ease the movement of patients.
> 
> The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) along with Haryana government will conduct traffic and technical feasibility surveys before coming up with a detailed project report (DPR). It is being expected that the project cost will be shared by the Haryana government and Union government. However, the project may start in a few years time, reports suggest. Several projects including residential and commercial are coming up along Dwarka Expressway. With this, large number of people who will move into new sectors will hugely benefit from the metro line.
> 
> Meanwhile, the DMRC is all set to open a subway, the Terminal 1 of Indira Gandhi International (IGI) Airport to the Magenta Line, by the month of July. Interestingly, the upcoming subway will be the first such subway in New Delhi to have travelators. At present, the public has to cross a rough road between the airport’s terminal and gate number 3 of the Magenta Line’s IGI Airport metro station. July onwards, the corporation expects to start the subway, which would be 370 metre long, linking the Magenta Line metro gate to the airport’s arrival and departure areas. According to DMRC estimates, the Terminal 1 of IGI Airport gets a daily footfall of around 66,000 air passengers. DMRC said that there will be two entry and exit points, one each at the arrival and departure areas of the airport.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Metro line connecting to Jewar airport will have 25 stations, DMRC presents first plan*














> New Delhi: The proposed metro line connecting to Jewar airport via Knowledge Park 2 in Greater Noida will have 25 station - 24 along the elevated part and one underground - a report in the Times of India said.
> 
> Delhi Metro in its presentation given to the Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority (YEIDA) on Tuesday on the first phase of the metro line said the entire metro corridor will be 35.64km long of which 32.27km will be elevated and the remaining will be underground near the upcoming airport.
> 
> ...


Still think it is a mistake making this a metro line, instead of a airport express line. Half of the proposed stations will have zero footfall for at least another decade, as these sectors are all undeveloped farmland currently


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Big news for Greater Noida residents! Delhi Metro Magenta Line may be linked with Noida Metro Aqua Line. 

Greater Noida authorities are proposing to link the Noida Metro Aqua Line directly with metro line of DMRC. Noida Sector 142 metro station of the Aqua Line is being considered for linking with the Delhi Metro Magenta Line.
*




> Delhi Metro's magenta Line to be linked to Noida Metro Aqua Line? Soon, connectivity issues for Greater Noida residents will be completely resolved! In a new development, the Noida development authorities are planning to strengthen the connectivity between Noida and Greater Noida by initiating the integration of Noida Metro’s Aqua Line with Delhi Metro’s Magenta Line. The Aqua Line metro service under Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) has not yet provided seamless connectivity to passengers. In this regard, Greater Noida authorities are proposing to link the Noida Metra Aqua Line directly with metro line of the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC).* Noida Sector 142 metro station of the Aqua Line is being considered for linking with the Delhi Metro Magenta Line*, according to various reports. According to Dainik Bhaskar, the Delhi Metro Magenta Line station being mulled for linking is Okhla metro station.
> 
> The Greater Noida authorities will be proposing the connectivity project to DMRC soon. Sources told Financial Express Online that this project is still in the proposal stage and DMRC will look into it once the official meeting is held over the same.
> 
> ...


*

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...be-linked-with-noida-metro-aqua-line/1580938/
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sector 148 metro station*​





















Daily ridership in this station, as well as Sector 146 and 147 station still remain nearly zero, 3 months after opening. Doesnt help that most of the residential development is on the other side of the highway, with literally no way to get across without risking your life...:bash:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the center of the city really already so well covered that have to start building to cover future developments? I kind of doubt....


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Sunfuns said:


> Is the center of the city really already so well covered that have to start building to cover future developments? I kind of doubt....


Once Phase 4 completes, most of Delhi will be within 500m to a metro station. I guess that is good enough?? However NCR cities have atrocious coverage linking each other which is where the majority of population and job growth is happening, which is why they are building these lines now in anticipation of future growth


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Next


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*More aerial shots of the Aqua Line*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

SSCwarrior said:


> Once Phase 4 completes, most of Delhi will be within 500m to a metro station.


I would say 5 km, not 500 m. The city will need thousands of kms of metro to get to that level.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Two metro networks to Jewar International Airport approved!*:banana::banana:



> The Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority (YEIDA) on Thursday approved a budget of Rs 6,869 crore for two Metro links to the proposed greenfield airport in Jewar. Officials said both the Metro lines will start at Greater Noida’s Knowledge Park-II and terminate at Jewar Airport.
> 
> *They said while one would be an exclusive Airport Express Line -- with no stations between Knowledge Park-II and the airport, the other would go through residential, commercial and rural areas along the Yamuna Expressway.
> *
> ...























Looks like they have responded positively to public feedback! 2 metro lines will run parallel to each other connecting Greater Noida to Jewar. One will function as a regular metro line, with 25 stations, while the other will function as a semi highspeed airport express line, with only 4 stations. However the regular metro line will likely have near zero ridership until around 2025++ as none of the sectors of YEIDA are developed yet. You can only now start seeing the construction of the trunk infrastructure visible on just 1 sector -- sector 18

https://www.google.com/maps/@28.3333879,77.5611507,7416m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Another day, another line*

*Direct Metro link between Delhi and Greater Noida cleared. The 14km link will run parallel to the Noida-Greater Noida Expressway, once it branches out from the Botanical Garden Metro station.

*












> The Greater Noida authority in its 114th board meeting Friday approved a 14km Metro link that will directly connect the national capital with Greater Noida, via the Blue Line (Dwarka to Noida Electronic City).
> 
> The link will branch out from Botanical Garden Metro station and end at Noida’s Sector 142 Metro station of the Aqua Line. Although the link will be part of the Delhi Metro network, it will be built by the Noida Metro Rail Corporation (NMRC) and funded by the Noida authority.
> 
> ...




At this stage, there is nearly 600km of Metro (local + RRTS) in the NCR region proposed to be completed by 2026. Exciting days ahead. Construction of this link is likely to begin in 2021, and open in 2023, just in time for Jewar airport to take off


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

This is a branch of a branch of blue line. Frequency is going to be 1/4th of the main line.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Abhishek901 said:


> This is a branch of a branch of blue line. Frequency is going to be 1/4th of the main line.


Source? There is no space for the blue line to branch out from the botanical garden station. The article does say it is a branch from botanical garden station, but it doesnt mean it will be part of the blue line.. Moreover, there are multiple proposals for a new line branching out from botanical gardens to Greater Noida West (sector 2) in the first phase, and then towards Bodaki near the eastern peripheral expressway where new sectors such as (Theta and ecotech) are under construction and it is logical for this line to be part of a loop line, connecting Sector 142 to G Noida West


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

It says the line will be a part of Delhi metro network. Blue line is the only option to achieve that branching out.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Why not Magenta line?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Magenta line will have to make a U turn to go south.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

That's not undoable.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Do you know what's the minimum radius for a curve required to do that? It's not like taking a U turn on road.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*New line extension proposals literally every other day now..*

*Haryana government wants to bring Blue Line metro to Gurugram*












> gurugram: Days after it announced an extension of the Yellow Line in Gurugram with 25 new stations, the Haryana government has now floated a proposal to bring Delhi Metro's Blue Line to the city.
> 
> A senior GMDA official who was part of the meeting said the main idea was to connect the two metro lines. “As of now, the plan is to approach Delhi Metro Rail Corporation and ask them to extend the Blue Line till Bijwasan (on the border), which can then be linked to Gurugram metro (the Yellow Line extension) in Sector 23,” said the official.
> 
> ...


https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...to-city-via-bijwasan/articleshow/69640740.cms


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Construction of the first Regional Rapid Transit System (RRTS) line in Delhi NCR has officially started:banana:*

*Work on Delhi-Ghaziabad-Meerut RRTS corridor begins in Ghaziabad*

meerut: The piling work on 82-km long Delhi-Ghaziabad-Meerut RRTS corridor kick-started in Duhai area of Ghaziabad by National Capital Region Transport Corporation (NCRTC) on Monday. Piling work is done to build foundation of structures for building elevated viaducts. NCRTC, a joint sector company of the Centre and states of Delhi, Haryana, Rajasthan and UP, has awarded the work of construction of viaduct and station in Ghaziabad-Duhai section to APCO CRFG JV.

Construction areas will be suitably barricaded to ensure safety of citizens. According to NCRTC spokesman Sudhir Kumar Sharma, “Construction areas will be suitably barricaded to ensure safety of citizens during construction. The construction sequence has been planned carefully to reduce inconvenience to pedestrians, residents and commuters. Traffic marshals will be deployed to maintain smooth flow of traffic during construction.”

High power committee under the chairmanship of chief secretary, Uttar Pradesh has been reviewing the progress on monthly basis to remove any bottlenecks in its implementation. *The corridor will have 24 stations between Sarai Kale Khan in Delhi and Modipuram in Meerut. Once constructed, this corridor is expected to bring the travel time between Delhi to Meerut in less than 60 minutes.*

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-begins-in-ghaziabad/articleshow/69639408.cms










This project is the 82-km long Delhi-Ghaziabad-Meerut, costing $4.5 billion. The deadline for this line is December 2023. Of the entire length, 68.03 km (42.27 mi) is elevated, 14.12 km (8.77 mi) is underground and 1.45 km (0.90 mi) will be at grade for connections to two depots that will come up at Duhai, Ghaziabad and Modipuram, Meerut. In densely populated areas of Delhi and Meerut, the route will be underground, including that of the river Yamuna


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Abhishek901 said:


> Do you know what's the minimum radius for a curve required to do that? It's not like taking a U turn on road.


I'm aware. But it's still a better solution than adding a third branch to the Blue line.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

There are better solutions. For example, making Noida branch of blue line independent. Blue line is too long and DMRC says that such ultra long lines affect operational efficiency. If something goes wrong at one point, the entire 70 km long line gets delays.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Abhishek901 said:


> There are better solutions. For example, making Noida branch of blue line independent. Blue line is too long and DMRC says that such ultra long lines affect operational efficiency. If something goes wrong at one point, the entire 70 km long line gets delays.



Looks like that is what will happen












*Aqua Line branch linking Botanical Garden may have 10 new stations in Noida*



> NOIDA: The newly approved Aqua Line corridor in Noida from Sector 142 to Botanical Garden may have around 10 stations and could see a daily ridership of about 1 lakh commuters, according to a detailed project report (DPR) drawn up in 2017.
> 
> Ridership has been a problem for the Aqua Line since its launch earlier this year, primarily because there is no interface with Delhi metro. The new corridor, which will branch out from the original corridor at Sector 142, is expected to solve that as it will provide direct connectivity from Greater Noida and the expressway sectors to the Blue and Magenta Lines of Delhi Metro, which converge at Botanical Garden. It also reduce distance and travel time for commuters from Greater Noida who wish to go to Delhi as they would not have to pass through all Noida sectors.
> 
> ...


https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...new-stations-in-city/articleshow/69717811.cms


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

SSCwarrior said:


> Looks like that is what will happen
> 
> *Aqua Line branch linking Botanical Garden may have 10 new stations in Noida*


I think Abhishek901 meant to state is that the Blue Line's Noida branch should be spun off into its own line spanning the Yamuna waterfront (rather than that recently-proposed Aqua Line branch). The section of the Blue Line east of the Botanical Garden station may be a problem, though; I don't know if that'll be incorporated into such a spinoff line under that scenario.

I don't know, just throwing-out random fantasies here.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

I am fine with Aqua line branching out which doesn't really tie up with the original story which had indicated that DMRC's line will branch out. Between two contenders for that - blue line and magenta line, former makes more sense (albeit with spinning off the Noida branch into a separate line).


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Abhishek901 said:


> I am fine with Aqua line branching out which doesn't really tie up with the original story which had indicated that DMRC's line will branch out. Between two contenders for that - blue line and magenta line, former makes more sense (albeit with spinning off the Noida branch into a separate line).


DMRC is a bit allergic to building such short lines as it will mean commuters will have to change lines twice. The current situation is a huge amount of labourers working in industrial parts of greater Noida live in Ghaziabad or along the blue line. They will have to change line multiple times to reach pari chowk station, where they will commute in buses to the industrial sectors which is 5km away. In the future it is quite likely parallel Express lines will run alongside existing lines. One line which was recently proposed is the IGI-jewar airport line which is around 80km and only has 8-10 proposed stations. 
Only when such lines are built, making short line spinoffs will make sense ie. Hub and spook method. If not ridership will tank as people need to change too many lines making the journey longer than a bus for example


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Delhi Metro Rail Corporation has Installed Platform Screen Door at Yellow Line*






DMRC has recently installed Platform Screen Door in Line-2 (Yellow Line) for providing extra safety to the passengers travelling.
It prevents unwanted fall down on track or suicide attempt.
It is being used worldwide basis. 
Japan Bullet Train stations also having such Platform Screen Doors.


----------

